# NEW RAFFLE #17 ZENITH OF CA



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

100 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

PICK YOUR NUMBERS NOW AND THEN 

EITHER SEND CHECK OR MONEYORDER
TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 5901 MAIN ST SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280

OR PM FOR BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT INFO FOR INSTANT PAYMENT

CHOICE OF EITHER

SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH CUSTOM ENGRAVED WHEELS AND EITHER 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14

SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH POWDER COATED WHEELS WITH CHOICE OF TIRES EITHER 520'S OR 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14

SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH GOLD COMBO WITH EITHER 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14

SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME AND EITHER 520'S OR 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14

OR IF YOU GOT SOMETHING ELSE IN MIND WE CAN TALK 

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW AFTER ITS FINISHED 

SHIPPING IN THE US IS ALSO INCLUDED









PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## BIGMANDO

*TTMFT FOR SUM Z'S :biggrin:  *


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## G2G_Al

JD,

sign me up for #68!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: 

Got to get to raffle 20, 

JD gave me the details, and all I got to says is WOW..

Can't let the cat out of the bag, So the sooner we get these done the faster we get to #20....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

OHH F YEAH R 2O'S E GONNA E BE S AHH E GOOD T ONE


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 12:40 AM~12932292
> *OHH F YEAH R 2O'S E GONNA E BE S AHH E GOOD T ONE
> *


NICE HINT :0 Sign me up... LOL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WHO WANTS THE DETAILS :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:biggrin:


----------



## Olds_racer

hell yeah! :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 12:48 AM~12932340
> *WHO WANTS THE DETAILS  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

reverse right?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

If that's what the winner wants


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 12:48 AM~12932340
> *WHO WANTS THE DETAILS  :biggrin:
> *


I WANT THE DETAILS MAN.... :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 12:40 AM~12932292
> *OHH <span style=\'color:blue\'>F YEAH R 2O'S E GONNA E BE S AHH E GOOD T ONE </span>
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

RAFFLE #20 

YOU WILL BE REQUIRED TO SEND ME A TOY "OF YOUR CHOICE" IF YOU WANNA GET A GOOD ONE OR BE CHEAP AND GET A CHEAP ONE 
SEND IT TO ME WITH YOU SCREEN NAME AND YOU WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A FREE SET OF ZENITH'S


----------



## dakotah61impala

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 11:25 AM~12934456
> *RAFFLE #20
> 
> YOU WILL BE REQUIRED TO SEND ME A TOY "OF YOUR CHOICE" IF YOU WANNA GET A GOOD ONE OR BE CHEAP AND GET A CHEAP ONE
> SEND IT TO ME WITH YOU SCREEN NAME AND YOU WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A FREE SET OF ZENITH'S
> *


I want to look at some Zenith to purchase but haven't been able to locate your Web cite. I want to buy a set of Engraved 13's for my 61 Impala. Thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

LOOK DOWN ITS ALLWAYS BEEN THERE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

adult toys or kid toys?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 7 2009, 12:39 PM~12934534
> *adult toys or kid toys?
> *


HMMMM :biggrin: BOTH I MEAN KIDS ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 11:42 AM~12934547
> *HMMMM  :biggrin: BOTH I MEAN KIDS ONLY :biggrin:
> *


raffle 20 started then?


----------



## B.U.G.

No paypal?... :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by B.U.G._@Feb 7 2009, 12:57 PM~12934629
> *No paypal?...  :uh:
> *


ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEE NO PAYMENTS WILL BE EXCEPTED IF THE TOTAL IS INCORRECT


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 12:59 PM~12934635
> *ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEE NO PAYMENTS WILL BE EXCEPTED IF THE TOTAL IS INCORRECT
> *


i hate those fees, JD you know that... but thats the only way i can get it on... whats the fee gonna be this time?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by B.U.G._@Feb 7 2009, 01:04 PM~12934665
> *i hate those fees, JD you know that... but thats the only way i can get it on... whats the fee gonna be this time?
> *


WHATEVER PAYPAL CHARGES 
ITS LIKE $1.10


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 01:19 PM~12934755
> *WHATEVER PAYPAL CHARGES
> ITS LIKE $1.10
> *


ok, what email address?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PM SENT


----------



## soldierboy

TTT for a set of one of a kind engraved Zs


----------



## matttatts

pmd


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CHUKO 204

Did you get my payment Homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## CHUKO 204

Thanks Homie  
:thumbsup: TTT for some Z's :thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts

pmd


----------



## OGJordan

I got number 23........

Payment sent


----------



## matttatts

dude are you away today or what?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 9 2009, 07:14 PM~12954465
> *dude are you away today or what?
> *


WHY


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 9 2009, 07:58 PM~12955629
> *WHY
> *


pm you over your bank info for my raffel payment. still waiting on that so i can shoot that over to ya


----------



## EZUP62

got my fingers crossed to join the winners cub :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Feb 9 2009, 11:01 PM~12957298
> *got my fingers crossed to join the winners cub :biggrin:
> *


Fingers and toes!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Feb 9 2009, 10:01 PM~12957298
> *got my fingers crossed to join the winners cub :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Jose 420

sweet another raffle  pay day is soon


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Gotta get in on this one too  Money will be sent later this week :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

COOL


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 8 2009, 11:54 PM~12948092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take 79..


----------



## matttatts

i thought the lady at the bank was gonna ask me for your shoe size and favorite color next :machinegun: 

but she didnt,payment was sent!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 11 2009, 11:08 AM~12973065
> *i thought the lady at the bank was gonna ask me for your shoe size and favorite color next  :machinegun:
> 
> but she didnt,payment was sent!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## matttatts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brL1AKdhLyQ


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 12 2009, 10:48 AM~12983273
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brL1AKdhLyQ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## matttatts

:dunno: its true :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 12 2009, 05:14 PM~12986317
> *:dunno: its true  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## [email protected]

I'll take 19, I should have time to make it to the bank tomorrow


----------



## CHUKO 204

TTT


----------



## OGJordan

$30 for some engraved Zs, WITH tires, WITH shipping.....can't get much better than that!


----------



## G2G_Al

Next!!


----------



## red chev

payment sent via money order :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## dirty_duece

hey i just noticed yesterday was my anniversary :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 16 2009, 09:33 PM~13022792
> *hey i just noticed yesterday was my anniversary :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH NO SHIT :biggrin: NOW WERE ARE MY PICS


----------



## haze1995

GOODLUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 08:46 PM~13023035
> *HAHAH NO SHIT :biggrin:  NOW WERE ARE MY PICS
> *


here they are from raffle #4 i think ..........last year :biggrin: 








































thanks again jd


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:0 :0 :0 Shit those look good... Hope to win me a set :biggrin: 

Money should be there within a week through money order(took about a week last time)


----------



## G2G_Al

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

damn engraved z's SWEET send me the paypal info JD


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 16 2009, 09:24 PM~13023640
> *here they are from raffle #4 i think ..........last year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again jd
> *


----------



## All Out Customs

you got pm


----------



## matttatts

i mailed that payment to ya today! now solong as they dont charge you to cash it, it should be all good :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62

TTT LETS GET THESE SPOTS SOLD SO I CAN GET MY RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

nice! :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

ill take 59 payment sent


----------



## osolo59

whats the pp fees on 30.00


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IT DEPENDS ON HOW YOU PAY BUT HERE IS YOURS
$32.00 USD -$1.23 USD


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 17 2009, 10:35 PM~13033838
> *IT DEPENDS ON HOW YOU PAY BUT HERE IS YOURS
> $32.00 USD  -$1.23 USD
> *


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 17 2009, 08:33 PM~13033816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hey man how come im not on there? :nicoderm:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

DIDNT YOU SAY YOU JUST SENT THE PAYMNET


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 17 2009, 08:55 PM~13034054
> *DIDNT YOU SAY YOU JUST SENT THE PAYMNET
> *


i wired it, the MO payment i just sent was for the hidden bank fees you incured from the wire.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 17 2009, 10:00 PM~13034098
> *i wired it, the MO payment i just sent was for the hidden bank fees you incured from the wire.
> *


OHH YEAH WHAT NUMBERS


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 17 2009, 09:07 PM~13034159
> *OHH YEAH WHAT NUMBERS
> *


46-72-15 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## haze1995

buy them squares peeps! I figured this would be further along than this?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

LETS KNOCK THIS OUT REAL QUICK AND ILL THROW SOME GOODIES IN


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 17 2009, 09:37 PM~13034520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice!! :biggrin:

how do you put the banner link to this raffel in your signature?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 18 2009, 09:20 AM~13038849
> *:biggrin: nice!! :biggrin:
> 
> how do you put the banner link to this raffel in your signature?
> *


just copy someone elses or hit the http:// button in the reply screen. insert your link, than name it what you want. thats it, your done :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 18 2009, 12:57 PM~13040137
> *just copy someone elses or hit the http:// button in the reply screen.  insert your link, than name it what you want.  thats it, your done :biggrin:
> *


you made it sound easy, but mines not as fancy as yours is 
 

not a real whiz with the computing dealio


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## B DOG

made check out for #'s 13 and 85.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 18 2009, 12:48 PM~13040530
> *you made it sound easy, but mines not as fancy as yours is
> 
> 
> not a real whiz with the computing dealio
> *


pm sent!


----------



## LFTED84

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13045534
> *pm sent!
> *


not sure if you posted your other topic in OFF TOPIC but I put it out there for you hope you don't mind


----------



## soloco

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I got number 80 guys


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 18 2009, 10:41 PM~13046891
> *not sure if you posted your other topic in OFF TOPIC but I put it out there for you hope you don't mind
> *


?


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 18 2009, 01:01 AM~13035528
> *LETS KNOCK THIS OUT REAL QUICK AND ILL THROW SOME GOODIES IN
> *


ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204

Good mornning Homies :wave:


----------



## IMPN8EZ

Whats the paypal addy... 


Thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by IMPN8EZ_@Feb 21 2009, 06:11 AM~13067406
> *Whats the paypal addy...
> Thanks
> *


I think it's $32.00 Homie


----------



## Jose 420

paypall sent for #14 today :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Feb 21 2009, 11:18 AM~13068632
> *paypall sent for #14 today :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## LENETOWNTX

TTT for everyone trying to win some Zs


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Feb 21 2009, 10:03 PM~13073070
> *TTT for everyone trying to win some Zs
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Hey shod text me the address on the card i gave you


----------



## osolo59

bump


----------



## Jose 420

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## CHUKO 204

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Jose 420

sweet  I see ya got my payment for # 14 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 5 2009, 12:48 PM~12915920
> *100 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> PICK YOUR NUMBERS NOW  AND THEN
> 
> EITHER SEND  CHECK OR MONEYORDER
> TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 5901 MAIN ST  SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280
> 
> OR PM FOR BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT INFO FOR INSTANT PAYMENT
> 
> CHOICE OF EITHER
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH CUSTOM ENGRAVED WHEELS AND EITHER 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH POWDER COATED WHEELS WITH CHOICE OF TIRES EITHER 520'S OR 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH GOLD COMBO WITH EITHER 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME AND EITHER 520'S OR 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> OR IF YOU GOT SOMETHING ELSE IN MIND WE CAN TALK
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW AFTER ITS FINISHED
> 
> SHIPPING IN THE US IS ALSO INCLUDED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT
> *


No paypal???


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2009, 09:57 PM~13091200
> *No paypal???
> *


you have to pay the fees and dont say raffle :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

bump


----------



## osolo59

buy buy buy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I THINK EVERYONES OUT SPENDING THERE RETURNS


----------



## matttatts

did my money order come thru yet? i need me one of them red dots on my squares too!
:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 22 2009, 11:31 PM~13082750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where my red dot??? :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

They sent my money order back, I forgot to put the address :happysad: :uh:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 26 2009, 11:11 PM~13125153
> *They sent my money order back, I forgot to put the address  :happysad:  :uh:
> *



:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 26 2009, 10:17 AM~13117887
> *did my money order come thru yet? i need me one of them red dots on my squares too!
> :thumbsup:
> *



annn deeeeeeen????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ITS BEEN RED


----------



## matttatts

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 27 2009, 09:48 AM~13128539
> *:biggrin:
> *


Fuck it i wanna try yo win some z's


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 25 2009, 08:54 PM~13114282
> *I THINK EVERYONES OUT SPENDING THERE RETURNS
> *


Should be spending them on some squares! :biggrin:


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 26 2009, 12:17 PM~13117887
> *did my money order come thru yet? i need me one of them red dots on my squares too!
> :thumbsup:
> *


whats up with the red dots :dunno: I got square 14 but name in red and no dot is there somethin else i need too?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Feb 28 2009, 03:11 PM~13138840
> *whats up with the red dots :dunno: I got square 14 but name in red and no dot is there somethin else i need too?
> *


SORRY THE RED DOT OR RED NAME MEANS ITS PAID FOR :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

this is slower that the baller raffle :angry:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 28 2009, 03:30 PM~13139226
> *SORRY THE RED DOT OR RED NAME MEANS ITS PAID FOR  :biggrin:
> *


 so that money order came thru alright for the remainder of my payment?


----------



## [email protected]

whats the extra fee for paypal?


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 28 2009, 05:30 PM~13139226
> *SORRY THE RED DOT OR RED NAME MEANS ITS PAID FOR  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGJordan

Come on guys, hurry up and pay for my wheels!


----------



## Jose 420

:wave: :wave:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 28 2009, 03:59 PM~13139744
> *whats the extra fee for paypal?
> *


3%


----------



## CHUKO 204

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 2 2009, 06:36 PM~13157861
> *TTT
> *


+1


----------



## Jose 420

:nicoderm: :420:


----------



## soloco

Payment for #3 and #6 sent


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

can i get a update on the board..what squares are left..payday comin up might have to buy another.. :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 3 2009, 06:02 PM~13170533
> *can i get a update on the  board..what squares are left..payday comin up might have to buy another.. :biggrin:
> *


goodluck!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Jose 420

I think we should draw today :0 :biggrin: LOL

tothemuthafuckintop


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## red chev

is the board filled :dunno:


----------



## haze1995

TTMFT!

Buy those squares peeps! You cant win if you dont play.


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 5 2009, 09:42 PM~13196786
> *TTMFT!
> 
> Buy those squares peeps!  You cant win if you dont play.
> *


what squares are left????? :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 5 2009, 10:42 PM~13196786
> *TTMFT!
> 
> Buy those squares peeps!  You cant win if you dont play.
> *


Been playing, still aint won..


----------



## haze1995

Hey JD, I think the people want an updated grid?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 5 2009, 11:22 PM~13198360
> *Been playing, still aint won..
> *


I used to think the same thing......


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Jose 420

:wave: :tongue: :420:


----------



## reggiemiller

:0


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 7 2009, 12:08 AM~13206087
> *Hey JD, I think the people want an updated grid?
> *



x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## punkandy311

Any squares left? What numbers? Am interested.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

>


----------



## haze1995

still a lot of numbers ya'll.


----------



## red chev

wheres mine :dunno:


----------



## osolo59

payment sent for 48


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## OGJordan

Come on guys, $30 for Zs and 520's, what more could you want?


----------



## bigshod




----------



## EZUP62

i am going to have to buy some more squares to get this going, ill pick them up when i pick up the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Jose 420

> I think we in for a long 1 homies
Click to expand...


----------



## osolo59

come on only one number sold in 10 days wtf :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

guys step up and buy some squares. Think of it like this, even if you dont win you are supporting the cause by helping someone else get Z's. I won mine and I had some cash in a few raffles. I never thought I would win, but I thought I would help the raffle get done.


----------



## soloco

> Where's my numbers payed a while ago 3 and 6
Click to expand...


----------



## haze1995

TTT keepin it fresh!


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 12 2009, 07:40 AM~13258001
> *Where's my numbers payed a while ago 3 and 6
> *


i got 64!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## haze1995

:ugh:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 12 2009, 09:40 AM~13258001
> *Where's my numbers payed a while ago 3 and 6
> *


he will update i got 48 to just not showin yet


----------



## CHUKO 204

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CHUKO 204

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

come on ppls! the only way to get out of a recesion is to spend money. so losen up the wallet strings abit!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 15 2009, 11:38 AM~13286617
> *come on ppls! the only way to get out of a recesion is to spend money. so losen up the wallet strings abit!!
> *


+1


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 12 2009, 08:40 AM~13258001
> *Where's my numbers payed a while ago 3 and 6
> *


WERE DID YOU SEND PAYPAL TOO AND WHAT NAME NOT SCREEN NAME


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 16 2009, 02:07 AM~13292089
> *WERE DID YOU SEND PAYPAL TOO AND WHAT NAME NOT SCREEN NAME
> *


tothemuthafuckintop for some z's


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 16 2009, 12:07 AM~13292089
> *WERE DID YOU SEND PAYPAL TOO AND WHAT NAME NOT SCREEN NAME
> *


Got a PM :biggrin:


----------



## EL WAGON

can you post a new and improved number card to see what numbers are available?


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## EZUP62

ill be getting 2 more numbers this week so we can move it along faster :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 17 2009, 09:05 PM~13311726
> *ill be getting 2 more numbers this week so we can move it along faster :biggrin:
> *



good luck bro!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## EL WAGON

whats available??????


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 18 2009, 05:15 PM~13319241
> *
> *


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 18 2009, 11:22 PM~13322787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jose 420

:wave:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by EL WAGON_@Mar 18 2009, 09:43 AM~13315414
> *whats available??????
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## OGJordan

We need to get this fuckin thing moving!


----------



## EZUP62

*HURRY UP AND BUY!*


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Mar 19 2009, 02:50 PM~13326937
> *x2  :dunno:
> *


X3


----------



## haze1995

bump


----------



## red chev

x 4 :yessad:


----------



## soloco

:dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 19 2009, 06:55 PM~13329529
> *HURRY UP AND BUY!
> *


not trying to be impatienent or rude, but how can we hurry up and buy when we dont know what numbers are still available?? :twak: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## G2G_Al

> 48, 3, 6, 64 are spoken for.. At least for now
> 
> So Buy Some!!!
> 
> not trying to be impatienent or rude.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 20 2009, 04:49 PM~13340023
> *48, 3, 6, 64 are spoken for..  At least for now
> 
> So Buy Some!!!
> 
> not trying to be impatienent or rude....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: 


:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THE PROBLEM WE HAVE AGAIN IS THE ONE WE ALLWAYS HAVE PAYMENT WITH NO DETAILS THEN THEY TRY TO PM ME OR POST


----------



## EZUP62

speaking of paument next week ima prolly get a couple more and one for the settup raffle, :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

bump


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## matttatts

so do these come with them fancy new locking system or is that considerd an upgrade kinda thing?


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 21 2009, 07:59 PM~13349209
> *so do these come with them fancy new locking system or is that considerd an upgrade kinda thing?
> *


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 21 2009, 09:59 PM~13349209
> *so do these come with them fancy new locking system or is that considerd an upgrade kinda thing?
> *


locking system aint new.


----------



## CHUKO 204

TTT


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by dken_@Mar 22 2009, 10:39 AM~13353322
> *locking system aint new.
> *


Is it included is the important question? 

My question is : Are these locking systems standard equipment?


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 20 2009, 09:10 PM~13341156
> *THE PROBLEM WE HAVE AGAIN IS THE ONE WE ALLWAYS HAVE PAYMENT WITH NO DETAILS THEN THEY TRY TO PM ME OR POST
> *


hope it wasn't mine


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## Jose 420

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13349209
> *so do these come with them fancy new locking system or is that considerd an upgrade kinda thing?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 204

TTMFT


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## haze1995

???


----------



## haze1995

This raffle is going slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I WILL UPDATE TODAY


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 26 2009, 09:43 PM~13403776
> *I WILL UPDATE TODAY
> *


I was referring to the lack of people participating.


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 26 2009, 10:43 PM~13403776
> *I WILL UPDATE TODAY
> *



should up date us on if the lockin system is considerd standerd in this raffel or an up grade :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YES I WILL INCLUDE THE LOCKING K/O


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 27 2009, 10:43 AM~13407854
> *YES I WILL INCLUDE THE LOCKING K/O
> *


Is it included in the #16 raffle too? :0


----------



## SoulDemon

whats left?


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Mar 27 2009, 11:18 PM~13412456
> *whats left?
> *


----------



## regal.1980

I've beem trying to buy some tickets but never got a reply to the pm i sent. Whats left and whats the email address you want the paypal sent too? I will include the fees.


----------



## SoulDemon

got money ready myself just need the numbers that are left need 5 and 73 for sure might add a few more if i could get an update!!


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Mar 27 2009, 11:22 PM~13413049
> *got money ready myself just need the numbers that are left need 5 and 73 for sure might add a few more if i could get an update!!
> *


Good luck! he havent been answering pms!


----------



## SoulDemon

crazy i asked for 2 numbers and no response......thats crazy no wonder this is still going! i can spend my 60 bux elsewhere i suppose!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Mar 28 2009, 07:33 PM~13419693
> *crazy i asked for 2 numbers and no response......thats crazy no wonder this is still going! i can spend my 60 bux elsewhere i suppose!
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

:0 :0


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## matttatts

:0 :0


----------



## red chev

i got my nmbr almost 2 mnths ago and it still isnt on the board...i want to buy more but i wont untill i see my first nmbr i bought.. :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

UPDATE TODAY

NEXT TIME IF EVERYONE WOULD PUT THERE INFO IN THE PAYMNET WE WOULDNT GO THROUGH THIS


----------



## SoulDemon

:uh:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SoulDemon

what does that have to do with the pms and messages about wanting to buy numbers not getting a response to?? could have atleast said hey i appreciate your interest give me a day or 2 to figure out what numbers are left instead of leaving us all hanging!


----------



## OGJordan

JD, I'm gonna need 13s, 72 spokes. Cream colored spokes, cream colored emblem, engraved spinners. 155/80s. Just so you can go ahead and start getting them together for when I win :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Mar 30 2009, 03:05 PM~13433653
> *what does that have to do with the pms and messages about wanting to buy numbers not getting a response to??  could have atleast said hey i appreciate your interest give me a day or 2 to figure out what numbers are left instead of leaving us all hanging!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

CAUSE IF IM WAITING ON SOME GUY WHO DIDNT FEEL LIKE PUTTING HIS INFO FOR HIS 4 NUMBERS SO HOW CAN I TELL U WHATS AVALIBLE


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 30 2009, 04:44 PM~13434618
> *CAUSE IF IM WAITING ON SOME GUY WHO DIDNT FEEL LIKE PUTTING HIS INFO FOR HIS 4 NUMBERS SO HOW CAN I TELL U WHATS AVALIBLE
> *


I want 11, 4, 81. Whats ur email 4 da paypal? I'll add tha fees


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Mar 30 2009, 04:46 PM~13434654
> *I want 11, 4, 81. Whats ur email 4 da paypal? I'll add tha fees
> *


Paypal Sent!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Mar 30 2009, 03:46 PM~13434654
> *I want 11, 4, 81. Whats ur email 4 da paypal? I'll add tha fees
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Mar 30 2009, 02:46 PM~13434654
> *I want 11, 4, 81. Whats ur email 4 da paypal? I'll add tha fees
> *


 :thumbsup: 

keep um coming peeps. lets get this one done!


----------



## regal.1980

:rant:


----------



## GTMILKWEED93

I a temted but want to see a updated board.


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 31 2009, 07:46 PM~13447456
> *I a temted but want to see a updated board.
> *


 Dont we all! :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HERE YALL GO NOW BREAK BREAD


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 31 2009, 09:03 PM~13449243
> *HERE YALL GO NOW BREAK BREAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS UP NOW SO!

_*HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!*_


----------



## supercoolguy

wow this is going sloooowww


----------



## red chev

tomorrow is pay day..iam gettin another :biggrin: YOU CANT WIN IF YOU DONT PLAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal.1980




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Apr 1 2009, 09:54 PM~13460221
> *
> *


NAME SO I XAN CHECK


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## SoulDemon

whats paypal for that number 5 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 30 2009, 05:44 PM~13434618
> *CAUSE IF IM WAITING ON SOME GUY WHO DIDNT FEEL LIKE PUTTING HIS INFO FOR HIS 4 NUMBERS SO HOW CAN I TELL U WHATS AVALIBLE
> *


fuck him. if he didn't put his info then fuck him sell all the numbers and "he" can have last choice. problem solved.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## red chev

:cheesy: :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## djbizz1

Fuck, this one is gonna take forever!


----------



## haze1995

bump bump bump


----------



## soldierboy

maybe a pic of my rims will move this along a lil faster and something tells me they r almost done :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62

well im buying 2 more squares on friday when i pic up my wheels :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

*  TTT  *


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 8 2009, 11:10 PM~13524875
> *maybe a pic of my rims will move this along a lil faster and something tells me they r almost done :0  :biggrin:
> *


FALSE ALRM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 10 2009, 10:26 AM~13538209
> *FALSE ALRM
> *


MY BAD SORRY TO MANY SOLDIERS HERE


----------



## IMPN8EZ

Hi whats the Paypal addy. I will remember to add the fees ;-)


----------



## haze1995

Saturday bump!


----------



## EZUP62

i got one more square :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 10 2009, 09:34 AM~13538282
> *MY BAD SORRY TO MANY SOLDIERS HERE
> *


its all good big dog theres a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow


----------



## haze1995

Easter bump


----------



## IMPN8EZ

Paypal sent for number 36 :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 12 2009, 01:32 PM~13554212
> *Easter bump
> *


WTF


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Apr 13 2009, 06:36 AM~13559757
> *WTF
> *


Read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bump_(Internet)

it was Easter when I did this, so do you understand now? :uh:


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## regal.1980

This raffle is goin to take a year! :banghead:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Apr 15 2009, 09:15 PM~13590373
> *This raffle is goin to take a year! :banghead:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## OGJordan

How many left JD?


----------



## Jose 420

happy 420 :420:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IF THERE ARE ANY MISSING LMK


----------



## EZUP62

wattup jd, dont forget to change my number to paid, and ill take #100 as the other one


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 20 2009, 09:47 PM~13638106
> *IF THERE ARE ANY MISSING LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## haze1995

TTT, C'mon peeps, are times really that rough? Buy those squares! Someone has to win, and if you dont play you cant win!


----------



## red chev

74 more squares to get bought.....if we all buy one more this would speed it up alot!!! :uh:


----------



## matttatts

is this guna be the first zeniths raffel thats a bust? :dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 204

*TTT*


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 23 2009, 01:10 PM~13667444
> *is this guna be the first zeniths raffel thats a bust?  :dunno:
> *


It looks like it and thats fucked up because I bought 3 tickets! Lets please get this shit over with!


----------



## osolo59

bump


----------



## SoulDemon

id still like to get that paypal info..........


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Apr 25 2009, 10:19 PM~13689879
> *id still like to get that paypal info..........
> *


YEAH THIS IS EXACTLY WHY WE CANT DO RAFFLES AND EXCEPT PAYPAL :uh:


----------



## red chev

just do the raffle for two wheels and the winner will be half way their!!!lol..


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 27 2009, 02:17 PM~13705208
> *just do the raffle for two wheels and the winner will be half way their!!!lol..
> *


Half is better than nothing


----------



## rollinniagara

still no paypal


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Apr 27 2009, 10:13 PM~13709561
> *still no paypal
> *


im still waiting for paypal info as well.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon+Apr 27 2009, 11:36 PM~13711769-->
> 
> 
> 
> im still waiting for paypal info as well.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 26 2009, 09:05 PM~13697148
> *YEAH THIS IS EXACTLY WHY WE CANT DO RAFFLES AND EXCEPT PAYPAL :uh:
> *


THIS MESSAGE WAS DIRECTED TOWARDS


----------



## rollinniagara

so no more key chain sales on paypal


----------



## rollinniagara

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Apr 28 2009, 10:45 AM~13715572
> *so no more key chain sales on paypal
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Apr 28 2009, 11:45 AM~13715572
> *so no more key chain sales on paypal
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Damn, didnt even realize there were still raffles going on :banghead: Have to get in on Scrilla's raffle for the 93 Cadillac then I will be getting in on this. :angry: Would be nice to get in on both right now but for some reason my kids always (expect) money :uh: thought them getting older would stop that :angry:


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## matttatts

well i guess if all 6 of us that are bidding already buy all the rest of the tickets then our chances of wining go up that much more :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 30 2009, 07:09 AM~13740938
> *well i guess if all 6 of us that are bidding already buy all the rest of the tickets then our chances of wining go up that much more :thumbsup:
> *


true, but thats no fun!

neither is waiting :angry:


----------



## Pirate85

> *true, but thats no fun!*


Exactly  how many tickets are staying?


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 28 2009, 01:00 AM~13712075
> *THIS MESSAGE WAS DIRECTED TOWARDS
> *


and this is exactly why you cant sell any tickets...i know the rules for raffle and paypal....maybe you shouldnt be such an asshole and then more people would want to purchase...i was going to get a few numbers but so much for that idea....gl on raffle


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 1 2009, 10:07 AM~13753254
> *and this is exactly why you cant sell any tickets...
> *


Um, this is the 17th raffle. That means he sold 1600 tickets before this one. Maybe he just tapped the market out???? I see what you're saying, but saying he can't sell any tickets isn't true.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 1 2009, 07:07 AM~13753254
> *and this is exactly why you cant sell any tickets...i know the rules for raffle and paypal....maybe you shouldnt be such an asshole and then more people would want to purchase...i was going to get a few numbers but so much for that idea....gl on raffle
> *


Bro, you got to seriously chill the fuck out. JD is NOT being an a-hole, he is just tired of people putting the "words" in the subject when making payment. He came up with a way to get around this with the key chain idea and people still kept doing the same thing. Paypal is a faster way of making payment and unfortunatly a few ruined it for the rest of us. Money order is slower which is why this raffle may take a lil longer. My .02 cents


----------



## SoulDemon

Im not really trippin i have much respect for zenith and their quality of wheels...its just i dont appreciate being put out there like that like im the cause of the whole paypal problem....JD could have pmed or simply put not accepting paypla or even gave his paypal addy and said hey make sure not to use the "word" in the description...honestly i was just going to put "rims number X,X,X" x representing the numbers i wanted.....but hey maybe next time.


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 1 2009, 01:14 PM~13755233
> *Im not really trippin i have much respect for zenith and their quality of wheels...its just i dont appreciate being put out there like that like im the cause of the whole paypal problem....JD could have pmed or simply put not accepting paypla or even gave his paypal addy and said hey make sure not to use the "word" in the description...honestly i was just going to put "rims number X,X,X" x representing the numbers i wanted.....but hey maybe next time.
> *


buy 10 squares and will let you slide this time :biggrin: 
but next time :twak:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 1 2009, 09:07 AM~13753254
> *and this is exactly why you cant sell any tickets...i know the rules for raffle and paypal....maybe you shouldnt be such an asshole and then more people would want to purchase...i was going to get a few numbers but so much for that idea....gl on raffle
> *


NO YOUR THE ASSHOLE HOMIE BY ASKING ON A PUBLIC FORUM WHATS THE PP INFO THERE ALLREADY WATCHING US AND HAVE FROZEN ACCOUNTS 

TELL ME HOW IT WOULD FEEL TO HAVE 5K FROZEN BY PP YOU WOULD KNOW BUT I WOULD :angry: NOW HOW AM I THE ASSHOLE :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 1 2009, 12:14 PM~13755233
> *Im not really trippin i have much respect for zenith and their quality of wheels...its just i dont appreciate being put out there like that like im the cause of the whole paypal problem....JD could have pmed or simply put not accepting paypla or even gave his paypal addy and said hey make sure not to use the "word" in the description...honestly i was just going to put "rims number X,X,X" x representing the numbers i wanted.....but hey maybe next time.
> *


UGHHHH WE HAVE ALLREADY DONE THAT AND STATED TO EVERYBODY BEFORE NOT TO MENTION PP 
AND LOOK AT YOUR DAMM COMMENT AGAIN YOU MENTION IT OVER AND OVER 

AND YES IT IS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT FUCKED THIS WHOLE GOOD THING UP I DONT MAKE MONEY OFF THE PP FEES THEY DO


----------



## CHUKO 204

:0 That SUX Homie :0


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 2 2009, 03:05 AM~13762470
> *UGHHHH WE HAVE ALLREADY DONE THAT AND STATED TO EVERYBODY BEFORE NOT TO MENTION PP
> AND LOOK AT YOUR DAMM COMMENT AGAIN YOU MENTION IT OVER AND OVER
> 
> AND YES IT IS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT FUCKED THIS WHOLE GOOD THING UP I DONT MAKE MONEY OFF THE PP FEES THEY DO
> *


my bad didnt know i could mess everything up when i didnt even purchase any numbers....but i will apologize for fucking up your raffle my bad it wasnt intentional!


----------



## matttatts

well since times are apperntly that tough, should do the toy raffel idea for the rest of this one and then we can get to the winners rim job......ur no.... wheels i mean :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 2 2009, 11:54 AM~13764659
> *my bad didnt know i could mess everything up when i didnt even purchase any numbers....but i will apologize for fucking up your raffle my bad it wasnt intentional!
> *


dont try and give your self credit for something, it says people like you. always looking for a handout, instead of bitching and moaning, your could have gotten a po money order and gotten the numbers if you were even going to get a number, i bought two numbers for this raffle no problems, i bought custom wheels from jd and im happy as hell with them
these raffles are meant to help out the people not make things more difficult than it is, i know i want to win and i hope there are future raffles


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 4 2009, 02:52 AM~13776629
> *these raffles are meant to help out the people not make things more difficult than it is, i know i want to win and i hope there are future raffles
> *


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## red chev

can you post the address for the money orders?????? :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

5901V\ MAIN ST SOUTH GATE CA 90280


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## EZUP62

TTMFT


----------



## haze1995

bumpity bump


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 41master

Is the raffle still going? :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 41master_@May 9 2009, 02:49 PM~13838201
> *Is the raffle still going? :biggrin:
> *


it appears so :0


----------



## EZUP62

SURE IS HOMIE, SO GO AHEAD AND GET SOME NUMBERS SO WE CAN MOVE IT ALONG :thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruiser661

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## haze1995

I can vouch, you win yo get your wheels!!! Buy them squares peeps!


----------



## red chev

74 squares to go!! :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 11 2009, 04:04 PM~13854938
> *74 squares to go!! :uh:
> *


73 MORE TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

bump


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## matttatts

so at roughly 29 squares in three months that means this rafffel will be over in 9 more months.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 13 2009, 03:44 PM~13877052
> *so at roughly 29 squares in three months that means this rafffel will be over in 9 more months.
> *


this has to be the slowest raffle of all time!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## EZUP62

ttmft


----------



## rollinniagara

who to make the check out to ?


----------



## rollinniagara

sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ZENITH


----------



## rollinniagara

sent for spot 89


----------



## rollinniagara

when u want the toys sent for raffel # 20


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## haze1995

ttt


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 5 2009, 12:48 PM~12915920
> *100 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> PICK YOUR NUMBERS NOW  AND THEN
> 
> EITHER SEND  CHECK OR MONEYORDER
> TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 5901 MAIN ST  SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280
> 
> OR PM FOR BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT INFO FOR INSTANT PAYMENT
> 
> CHOICE OF EITHER
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH CUSTOM ENGRAVED WHEELS AND EITHER 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH POWDER COATED WHEELS WITH CHOICE OF TIRES EITHER 520'S OR 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH GOLD COMBO WITH EITHER 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME AND EITHER 520'S OR 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> OR IF YOU GOT SOMETHING ELSE IN MIND WE CAN TALK
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW AFTER ITS FINISHED
> 
> SHIPPING IN THE US IS ALSO INCLUDED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT
> *


----------



## haze1995

am bump


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WOW MAYBE THIS IS A WRAP


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 19 2009, 09:53 PM~13942690
> *WOW MAYBE THIS IS A WRAP
> *


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 19 2009, 09:53 PM~13942690
> *WOW MAYBE THIS IS A WRAP
> *


  I was just thinking of getting a number.


----------



## rollinniagara

updates ?


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 19 2009, 11:53 PM~13942690
> *WOW MAYBE THIS IS A WRAP
> *


Yessir! Do the drawing and keep pulling to you get a number that was paid for! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I DONT GET IT


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 22 2009, 09:40 PM~13975518
> *I DONT GET IT
> *


Is it a wrap or not? If not Im down to get a number.


----------



## haze1995

Im sure its still on, just need peeps to pay to play!!!! I won #16 and believe me the wheels will be sent!!!


----------



## excalibur

this is still going right? I want in.


----------



## RML3864

Let me know i want in also


----------



## EZUP62

its still on the mo info is on a previous page. so step up and buy a sqaure or two


----------



## rollinniagara

did u get my payment ? spot 89


----------



## haze1995

TTT

Dont let this be the first raffle to not happen. Its still on, so buy them squares!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## socapots

there an update here of where its at?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WILL UPDATE TOMORROW


----------



## Jose 420

:420:


----------



## red chev

ttt for da raffle....just think what 30 bucks will get you!!!!


----------



## OGJordan

Raffle off a set of knock offs or something for us that are already in, think this ones done.


----------



## socapots

63 and 76 pending???


----------



## red chev

alright just what we need!!!! c'mon buy those tickets!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by socapots+May 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14007127-->
> 
> 
> 
> 63 and 76 pending???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-red chev_@May 27 2009, 03:38 PM~14015671
> *alright just what we need!!!! c'mon buy those tickets!!
> *


those are just the ones i want. havnt herd back if i can get them. not gonna send a cheque out until i know...

63 they go on the 63..
76 the 76..

who am i kidding. i'll put them on whatever i can so i can ride. lol.


----------



## haze1995

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara

update ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SORRY GUYS I WILL UPDATE I AWHILE


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 28 2009, 12:21 PM~14025457
> *SORRY GUYS I WILL UPDATE I AWHILE
> *


----------



## haze1995

:dunno: :tears: :wave:


----------



## red chev




----------



## Jose 420

:420:


----------



## red chev

TTT for update!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotlink80

got any spots left?


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by hotlink80_@Jun 1 2009, 07:18 PM~14067379
> *got any spots left?
> *


Theres plenty of spots from what I understand just waiting for a update.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by hotlink80+Jun 1 2009, 10:18 PM~14067379-->
> 
> 
> 
> got any spots left?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-streetsupraz_@Jun 2 2009, 02:19 AM~14069651
> *Theres plenty of spots from what I understand just waiting for a update.
> *


like he said..
:yes:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Lmk on update. I'll send money order out for a couple spots priority usps


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HIT REFRESH


----------



## red chev

i think i just counted 70 squares to go!!!


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Jun 2 2009, 10:40 PM~14079102-->
> 
> 
> 
> HIT REFRESH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-red chev_@Jun 3 2009, 08:58 AM~14081744
> *i think i just counted 70 squares to go!!!
> *


69 left, i got 100 just waiting on jd to update it :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 2 2009, 11:40 PM~14079102
> *HIT REFRESH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do you take paypal for payment??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 3 2009, 03:15 PM~14084679
> *Do you take paypal for payment??
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN


----------



## red chev

money order..look back for info!!


----------



## SIKSIX

Didn't see it in the original post so I thought I'd ask...you may be on raffle #17 but this is #1 to me...


----------



## haze1995

DAMN, still not moving!!! 

Hey JD, get at me on PM about the thing I called you about.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 3 2009, 06:12 PM~14085839
> *Didn't see it in the original post so I thought I'd ask...you may be on raffle #17 but this is #1 to me...
> *



Read the topic that your in, its all in here.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

moneyorder sent for 63&76 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

ttt


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 4 2009, 07:02 PM~14097117
> *moneyorder sent for 63&76 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 5 2009, 11:30 PM~14108965
> *good luck
> *


thanks...
unless you are being sarcastic.. in that case..

THANKS?? :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 6 2009, 10:15 AM~14111000
> *thanks...
> unless you are being sarcastic.. in that case..
> 
> THANKS?? :biggrin:
> *


 not being sarcastic just glad to see the raffle move in along lol


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 4 2009, 05:02 PM~14097117
> *moneyorder sent for 63&76 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


about time you spent some money Andy :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

nice to see this moving somewhat.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 7 2009, 09:31 AM~14117131
> *about time you spent some money Andy :biggrin:
> *


time and place for everything man. haha.

that was my big expendature for the month. lol..


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 6 2009, 10:34 PM~14114681
> *not being sarcastic just glad to see the raffle move in along lol
> *


lol.. no worries man. hopefully others will get some more interest.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THANKS ALOT I SAID NO PAYPAL I HAVE HAD MY ACCOUNT FROZEN AGAIN 



Amount received: 
$30.00 USD 
Fee amount: 
-$1.17 USD 
Net amount: 
$28.83 USD 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
Jun. 5, 2009 
Time: 
12:19:02 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Subject: 
raffle 17 
Note: 
#26 hotlink80 
Payment Type: 
Instant


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 8 2009, 01:17 PM~14127988
> *THANKS ALOT I SAID NO PAYPAL I HAVE HAD MY ACCOUNT FROZEN AGAIN
> Amount received:
> $30.00 USD
> Fee amount:
> -$1.17 USD
> Net amount:
> $28.83 USD
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Date:
> Jun. 5, 2009
> Time:
> 12:19:02 PDT
> Status:
> Completed
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Subject:
> raffle 17
> Note:
> #26  hotlink80
> Payment Type:
> Instant
> *


 :uh: damn bro thats fucked up cant u just reject the payment? i know i was guilty of that once


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 8 2009, 01:17 PM~14127988
> *THANKS ALOT I SAID NO PAYPAL I HAVE HAD MY ACCOUNT FROZEN AGAIN
> Amount received:
> $30.00 USD
> Fee amount:
> -$1.17 USD
> Net amount:
> $28.83 USD
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Date:
> Jun. 5, 2009
> Time:
> 12:19:02 PDT
> Status:
> Completed
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Subject:
> raffle 17
> Note:
> #26  hotlink80
> Payment Type:
> Instant
> *


That sucks Homie :angry:


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 8 2009, 02:17 PM~14127988
> *THANKS ALOT I SAID NO PAYPAL I HAVE HAD MY ACCOUNT FROZEN AGAIN
> Amount received:
> $30.00 USD
> Fee amount:
> -$1.17 USD
> Net amount:
> $28.83 USD
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Date:
> Jun. 5, 2009
> Time:
> 12:19:02 PDT
> Status:
> Completed
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Subject:
> raffle 17
> Note:
> #26  hotlink80
> Payment Type:
> Instant
> *


At least I asked first.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HOW YOU THINK I FEEL


----------



## red chev

maybe it's time to advertise this raffle in..lowrider general..other items..vehicle parts..and cAr clubs..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 9 2009, 01:17 PM~14139619
> *maybe it's time to advertise this raffle in..lowrider general..other items..vehicle parts..and cAr clubs..
> *


I CANT


----------



## dken

maybe a dumb question, but.... why not?


----------



## hotlink80

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 8 2009, 03:17 PM~14127988
> *THANKS ALOT I SAID NO PAYPAL I HAVE HAD MY ACCOUNT FROZEN AGAIN
> Amount received:
> $30.00 USD
> Fee amount:
> -$1.17 USD
> Net amount:
> $28.83 USD
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Date:
> Jun. 5, 2009
> Time:
> 12:19:02 PDT
> Status:
> Completed
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Subject:
> raffle 17
> Note:
> #26  hotlink80
> Payment Type:
> Instant
> *


 i pm'd you and asked you to give me your acct info to get in the raffle and you gave me your paypal so hows that my fault?


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by hotlink80_@Jun 9 2009, 11:26 PM~14145561
> *i pm'd you and asked you to give me your acct info to get in the raffle and you gave me your paypal so hows that my fault?
> *



It's been said about 100 times DO NOT put raffle in the subject line or it will put a hold on his account. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by hotlink80_@Jun 9 2009, 10:26 PM~14145561
> *i pm'd you and asked you to give me your acct info to get in the raffle and you gave me your paypal so hows that my fault?
> *


DONT PUT RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT


----------



## hotlink80

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 10 2009, 12:07 AM~14146147
> *DONT PUT RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT
> *


MY BAD HOMIE I DIDNT KNOW THAT


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 9 2009, 10:07 PM~14146147
> *DONT PUT RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT
> *


That's the same way Deltoro's adex raffles got fucked up :angry:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 10 2009, 04:07 AM~14146147
> *DONT PUT RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT
> *


does this mean we can send money aslong as raffle doesn't appear in the subject or message? 
just tryin to figure it out money order and bank transfer aren't all that easy


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 10 2009, 09:06 PM~14156295
> *does this mean we can send money aslong as raffle doesn't appear in the subject or message?
> just tryin to figure it out money order and bank transfer aren't all that easy
> *



X2- Im just a little on the slow side and before anyone say's it I've read through the raffle post's it's just that some say paypal is okay others say not unless your gonna pay the paypal fee and others say PM for back info. So which one is it. I'm trying to get in on some Z's :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> 100 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> PICK YOUR NUMBERS NOW AND THEN
> 
> EITHER SEND CHECK OR MONEYORDER
> TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 5901 MAIN ST SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280
> 
> OR PM FOR BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT INFO FOR INSTANT PAYMENT
> 
> CHOICE OF EITHER
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH CUSTOM ENGRAVED WHEELS AND EITHER 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH POWDER COATED WHEELS WITH CHOICE OF TIRES EITHER 520'S OR 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH GOLD COMBO WITH EITHER 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 INCH ALL CHROME AND EITHER 520'S OR 155/80/13 OR 175/70/14
> 
> OR IF YOU GOT SOMETHING ELSE IN MIND WE CAN TALK
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW AFTER ITS FINISHED
> 
> SHIPPING IN THE US IS ALSO INCLUDED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 10 2009, 11:06 PM~14156295
> *does this mean we can send money aslong as raffle doesn't appear in the subject or message?
> just tryin to figure it out money order and bank transfer aren't all that easy
> *


mine was pretty strait forward. 
went to bank. bought us money order, they printed it up. i mailed it out. 
pretty sure you dont have to use a bank either. does cost a couple bucks more for fees and the sort. but wasnt that bad.

edit: for the bumop


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 12 2009, 02:44 PM~14170349
> *mine was pretty strait forward.
> went to bank. bought us money order, they printed it up. i mailed it out.
> pretty sure you dont have to use a bank either.  does cost a couple bucks more for fees and the sort. but wasnt that bad.
> 
> edit: for the bumop
> *


yea the process is no big deal.. just my work schedule screws it up... oh well already dropped enough on all the other raffles lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## rollinniagara

:| :|


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 13 2009, 12:00 AM~14176829
> *yea the process is no big deal.. just my work schedule screws it up... oh well already dropped enough on all the other raffles lol
> *


yeah i hear yah on the work schedule. wishin shit would slow down a bit myself so i can get some work done on the car. 
guess i'll have to keep waiting.

bump :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Gas stations sell money orders, they are open 24 hrs a day. Mail boxes are open 24 hrs a day. Just saying.


----------



## socapots

bump
and any update yet?


----------



## EZUP62

TTT... people lets get its done so i can win these already, i got another 62 that needs zeniths too :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## socapots

bump..
any updates?


----------



## haze1995

morning bump!


----------



## rollinniagara




----------



## Jose 420

TTT


----------



## matttatts

:ugh:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jun 20 2009, 10:12 PM~14251207
> *:ugh:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## socapots

lol..
any updates?


----------



## red chev

some one buy a square!!


----------



## socapots

like he said..


----------



## socapots

bump


----------



## matttatts

this is like watchin turtles fuck...........


----------



## red chev

just raffle 2 wheels already we'll be here till christmas!!


----------



## Jose 420

:biggrin:


----------



## regal.1980

U should take this raffle as a loss and raffle the wheels off any way! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jun 25 2009, 09:48 PM~14300243
> *U should take this raffle as a loss and raffle the wheels off any way! :biggrin:
> *



Yeah change it to all chrome 72s no tires, winner pays shipping :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

update?? 
this is the most views this topic has seen.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jun 25 2009, 08:48 PM~14300243
> *U should take this raffle as a loss and raffle the wheels off any way! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YOU PAY THE DIFFERENCE :uh:


----------



## dken

whats the board looking like now? what numbers are left?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 26 2009, 08:28 AM~14304285
> *YEAH YOU PAY THE DIFFERENCE :uh:
> *


never herd back from you.. any update?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jun 25 2009, 11:27 AM~14295072
> *this is like watchin turtles fuck...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots

lol


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jun 27 2009, 04:41 PM~14315702
> *whats the board looking like now? what numbers are left?
> *


hello? ppl might by a number if they knew what #s are left!!


----------



## socapots

bump for exposure.


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jun 29 2009, 09:01 AM~14327771
> *hello? ppl might by a number if they knew what #s are left!!
> *


x2


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HIT REFRESH


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 29 2009, 10:04 PM~14336023
> *HIT REFRESH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe you should raflle off one rim?


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 29 2009, 10:04 PM~14336023
> *HIT REFRESH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  dont forget i got #100 when i picked up my wheels from u


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 29 2009, 11:31 PM~14337550
> *  dont forget i got #100 when i picked up my wheels from u
> *


 :0


----------



## hotlink80

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 30 2009, 12:04 AM~14336023
> *HIT REFRESH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about mine! ITS NOT ON THERE


----------



## Jose 420

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by hotlink80_@Jul 2 2009, 08:06 PM~14366873
> *what about mine! ITS NOT ON THERE
> *


how did u pay whats ur name


----------



## hotlink80

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 2 2009, 11:14 PM~14367938
> *how did u pay whats ur name
> *


paypal hotlink80


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## judy.zhao

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/product_read.aspx?pid=53845


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by hotlink80_@Jul 5 2009, 08:33 AM~14383921
> *paypal  hotlink80
> *


I ASKED YOUR NAME I KNOW YOUR SCREEN NAME HOMIE


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jun 29 2009, 11:45 PM~14337240
> *maybe you should raflle off one rim?
> *


hahaha, tha bumpa kit raffel


----------



## hotlink80

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 5 2009, 11:15 PM~14388775
> *I ASKED YOUR NAME I KNOW YOUR SCREEN NAME HOMIE
> *


so i guess im off the raffle :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by hotlink80_@Jul 6 2009, 09:08 PM~14397392
> *so i guess im off the raffle :angry:
> *


GOTTA SEND PAYMENT 
WE CANT ACCEPT PAYPAL PAYMENTS SORRY


----------



## haze1995

You get my pm?


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Blue94cady

Whats the ticket price


----------



## regal ryda

Hey JD I want 32 and 82


tryin ta be a 2 time winner :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara

:|


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 8 2009, 02:33 PM~14413592
> *Hey JD I want 32 and 82
> tryin ta be a 2 time winner  :biggrin:
> *


Cool!!!!!!! We only got 75 numbers left to be bought! :h5:


----------



## soldierboy

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## haze1995

wait, there are 2 more ahead of this. Is this one still going on?


----------



## matttatts

ya apperntly this is the only raffel that has died. this blows :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

bump to finish


----------



## regal.1980

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh: !


----------



## osolo59




----------



## red chev

isnt having another raffle before this one is over kinda sabatogin this one or setting it up for failure!! :dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 13 2009, 02:52 PM~14459345
> *isnt having another raffle before this one is over kinda sabatogin this one or setting it up for failure!! :dunno:
> *


NOPE 

IT WILL FINISH


----------



## OGJordan

I'll never buy another raffle ticket on here again. This is the ONLY one I bought, and it is the ONLY raffle that has fizzled out.


----------



## soldierboy

HOW ARE PAYMENTS BEING MADE I WANT IN AND WANT TO HELP GET THIS MOVING


----------



## Ahhwataday

WAAAAAAT 


I thought this one was finished. 

Maybe start new post for Raffle #17???? :yes:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jul 14 2009, 01:38 AM~14466479
> *WAAAAAAT
> I thought this one was finished.
> 
> Maybe start new post for Raffle #17???? :yes:
> *


thats a good idea... it hink when my one of a kinds are done and every one see them it will help this one move


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SEND 30 FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected]


----------



## matttatts

how about you 24 hour raffel the rest of this one off for 15 dollar tickets. if they win they will receive a set of chromeys no frills. the rest of us with full tickets if we win we will receive the rims that we choose no tires.

hurry this shit along a little maybey.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I CAN ONLY OFFER A SERVICE


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 13 2009, 07:50 PM~14463383
> *I'll never buy another raffle ticket on here again.  This is the ONLY one I bought, and it is the ONLY raffle that has fizzled out.
> *


no one cares if you do or don't, Imma continue to ride wit JD and his raffles....


you must ask yourself, if custom made Zeniths are worth waiting for, I waited like 2-3 months on mine an it was well worth the wait, so if this raffle takes a month 2 months ta do I'm ridin the wave......just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy

raffle 12 took a long time too but int he end it paid off (for me) :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jul 14 2009, 02:39 PM~14470556
> *how about you 24 hour raffel the rest of this one off for 15 dollar tickets. if they win they will receive a set of chromeys no frills. the rest of us with full tickets if we win we will receive the rims that we choose no tires.
> 
> hurry this shit along a little maybey.
> *


then everyone that has allready got a number gets another one


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 14 2009, 09:37 PM~14475475
> *no one cares if you do or don't, Imma continue to ride wit JD and his raffles....
> \
> *


 I didn't ask your opinion. I was saying I jinxed this one no need to get all Captain save a ho; I think JD can handle his own business


----------



## OGJordan

Damn server


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 14 2009, 08:44 PM~14476538
> *I didn't ask your opinion.  I was saying I jinxed this one no need to get all Captain save a ho; I think JD can handle his own business
> *


the beauty to public forums is when you post something you make it a known fact that you have an opinion, of which no one asked for yours initially but you gave it anyway, so I just did the same no need ta get ya panties in a bunch because I did so.... if you feel your the jinx, sell your numbers to one of the other homies and jump on the next one.

As far as me being a "captain" that I'm far from, JD been handlin his, and a large number of the population on LIL is "his" business and he been taking care of it for a while now....I'm just speakin up on the Big homie's raffles..... peace and good luck homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 14 2009, 08:51 PM~14475679
> *raffle 12 took a long time too but int he end it paid off (for me) :biggrin:
> *


WAIT TILL THE WHEELS ARE DONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 14 2009, 09:44 PM~14476538
> *I didn't ask your opinion.  I was saying I jinxed this one no need to get all Captain save a ho; I think JD can handle his own business
> *


YOUR CALLIN ME A HO :uh: 

:biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Jul 14 2009, 11:33 PM~14478650-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT TILL THE WHEELS ARE DONE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 11:34 PM~14478657
> *YOUR CALLIN ME A HO :uh:
> 
> :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 15 2009, 01:34 AM~14478657
> *YOUR CALLIN ME A HO :uh:
> 
> :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

still gonna try get into this one. 
last time the money order got lost somewhere. 
bank put a stop on it. 
hopefully do it agian this week.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Mr.Brown

can we get an update so i can see what #'s are still available for purchase? :nicoderm:


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jul 17 2009, 05:06 AM~14500867
> *can we get an update so i can see what #'s are still available for purchase?  :nicoderm:
> *


x2. i might be able to get in on this one


----------



## socapots

payment sent for 63,76

hope the back is feeling better
thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## socapots

bump... 
common.. you know you want in on this chance.


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 17 2009, 01:16 PM~14503587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres the update now buy :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown+Jul 17 2009, 04:06 AM~14500867-->
> 
> 
> 
> can we get an update so i can see what #'s are still available for purchase?  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 05:04 AM~14501019
> *x2.  i might be able to get in on this one
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-osolo59_@Jul 17 2009, 11:17 PM~14508594
> *theres the update now buy :biggrin:
> *



like he said.. there is the update....

BUY BUY BUY... GET THEM BACK IN HERE... TURN THOSE MACHINES BACK ON... TURN THOSE MACHINES BACK ONNNN....
uhh sir i think your brother is having a heart attack.
FUCK HIM!!!..
lol... not to get off topic but anyone remember that movie??

and bump.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 18 2009, 08:53 AM~14510755
> *like he said.. there is the update....
> 
> BUY BUY BUY... GET THEM BACK IN HERE... TURN THOSE MACHINES BACK ON... TURN THOSE MACHINES BACK ONNNN....
> uhh sir i think your brother is having a heart attack.
> FUCK HIM!!!..
> lol... not to get off topic but anyone remember that movie??
> 
> and bump.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots

bump  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 19 2009, 02:17 AM~14515941
> *bump   :biggrin:
> *


your up late Homie  

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

was out with the boys last night. good times. 
wasnt let into republic... lol.. cause we were drinking a beer outside down the block.. haha..

shit was like 10 bucks to get into too.. no way was i gonna pay that to get into a club.

certainly some good cops in the area. lots around and all that stoped later in the night when me and a buddy were chillin were good people..


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 14 2009, 02:21 PM~14470321
> *SEND 30 FOR A HAMMER TO [email protected]
> *


ttt


----------



## haze1995

check pm JD?


----------



## socapots

bump


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## osolo59

bump


----------



## red chev

we not even half way :tears:


----------



## socapots

this shit wont sell on the second page....

bump.


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: call us


----------



## socapots

bump


----------



## socapots

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 23 2009, 09:43 PM~14565314
> *bump
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## socapots

bump


----------



## CHUKO 204

^^^^what he said :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

damn man.. aint noone even in here. lol..


----------



## red chev

nope..because he started 2 other raffles before this one ended..now this one aint never gonna get any play!!!


----------



## socapots

haha.. 
i think it was more the price of this one that keeps people at bay then anything. the other one was half the price.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 28 2009, 06:37 PM~14609120
> *haha..
> i think it was more the price of this one that keeps people at bay then anything.  the other one was half the price.
> *



except for tha fact that ppls on there are buying 10 spots at a time :thumbsdown:


----------



## socapots

damn.. dont think i saw that.. 
i know i got 4 on the other one... but half the price doubles your chances of winning.. no?
lol


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## regal.1980

This raffle will neva end. I almost feel like i gave away $90! :banghead:


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jul 29 2009, 08:33 PM~14621610
> *This raffle will neva end. I almost feel like i gave away $90! :banghead:
> *



Maybe the rest of the numbers should be sold at $15.

If a $15 number is picked they get all chromes like in the other raffles.

If a $30 number is picked they get what is described in the original raffle.


Just an idea, don't shoot me...


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 08:42 PM~14621701
> *Maybe the rest of the numbers should be sold at $15.
> 
> If a $15 number is picked they get all chromes like in the other raffles.
> 
> If a $30 number is picked they get what is described in the original raffle.
> Just an idea, don't shoot me...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 09:42 PM~14621701
> *Maybe the rest of the numbers should be sold at $15.
> 
> If a $15 number is picked they get all chromes like in the other raffles.
> 
> If a $30 number is picked they get what is described in the original raffle.
> Just an idea, don't shoot me...
> *


well that would certainly sell this one out faster. 
seems like 30 a number is just to much to risk..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 08:42 PM~14621701
> *Maybe the rest of the numbers should be sold at $15.
> 
> If a $15 number is picked they get all chromes like in the other raffles.
> 
> If a $30 number is picked they get what is described in the original raffle.
> Just an idea, don't shoot me...
> *


NOT A BAD IDEA IM DOWN


----------



## regal.1980

Thats a damn good idea Siksix!


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 29 2009, 09:11 PM~14622021
> *NOT A BAD IDEA IM DOWN
> *



Lets do it then...unless others are really opposed to it. I think in the end it works out for whoever wins!!!


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 29 2009, 09:11 PM~14622021
> *NOT A BAD IDEA IM DOWN
> *


Are we going to merge raffle 17 & 21?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NO


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 29 2009, 09:39 PM~14622287
> *NO
> *



Yea...no need to merge...just make an announcement in 21 of changes to 17 so maybe they will get 17 over with faster.


Can u post an update on this one so we can see what numbers are left??


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## matttatts

wow this is the same idea i had on page 27. :twak:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:53 PM~14622452
> *Yea...no need to merge...just make an announcement in 21 of changes to 17 so maybe they will get 17 over with faster.
> Can u post an update on this one so we can see what numbers are left??
> *


X 2 im down


----------



## rollinniagara

how are u going to start another raffel before this one is over ?


----------



## red chev

i'll buy another for 15!!


----------



## osolo59

just let everyone who has got a spot pick another and sell the rest for 15 and we could do this tonight


----------



## red chev

hell yeah..good idea!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 30 2009, 05:14 PM~14630141
> *just let everyone who has got a spot pick another and sell the rest for 15 and we could do this tonight
> *


 so one spot for each paid spot??

im good with that if it flies.


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 30 2009, 05:35 PM~14630363
> *so one spot for each paid spot??
> 
> im good with that if it flies.
> *


thats what i was thinking it would make it fair for us and JD


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 30 2009, 03:35 PM~14630363
> *so one spot for each paid spot??
> 
> im good with that if it flies.
> *


X2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IT DOSENT MATTER TO ME I JUST DONT WANT IT TO TAKE LONG AND BECONFUSING


----------



## regal.1980

I like Siksix idea. If you pay $30, you get them the way you want them. If you pay $15, you get the all chrome 72 spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jul 30 2009, 09:47 PM~14633368
> *I like Siksix idea. If you pay $30, you get them the way you want them. If you pay $15, you get the all chrome 72 spokes. :biggrin:
> *



Me too...keep it simple. But ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA needs to make the final decision and post an update of what numbers are left.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jul 30 2009, 08:47 PM~14633368
> *I like Siksix idea. If you pay $30, you get them the way you want them. If you pay $15, you get the all chrome 72 spokes. :biggrin:
> *


But if a $30 spot wins JD looses $1050.00
if a $15 spot wins JD is only ahead $450.00

I would love them the way I want them, but it does not seem fair.

I say give everyone that has a spot another spot ($15 a spot) and win the chrome rims and get this over with... Maybe if JD is feeling nice he could throw in some tires for our patience.

Just my .02

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Paypal ready just post what to do or what payment we are doing.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 30 2009, 10:30 PM~14633960
> *Me too...keep it simple. But ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA needs to make the final decision and post an update of what numbers are left.
> *


NUMBERS HAVENT CHANGED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 30 2009, 11:18 PM~14634539
> *But if a $30 spot wins JD looses $1050.00
> if a $15 spot wins JD is only ahead $450.00
> 
> I would love them the way I want them, but it does not seem fair.
> 
> I say give everyone that has a spot another spot ($15 a spot) and win the chrome rims and get this over with...  Maybe if JD is feeling nice he could throw in some tires for our patience.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW I DIDNT EVEN CATCH ON TO THAT ONE DAMM :biggrin: THANK GOD FOR FRIENDS  

LOOK I CAN LET EVERYONE CHOOSE OTHER NUMBERS BUT ITS ALSO NOT FAIR TO THOSE WHO PAID FIRST OR THOSE THAT MIGHT BE OUT OF TOWN AND WE CANT WAIT FOREVER AGAIN 

WHAT I DONT GET IS 75% OF THE PEOPLE THAT PLAY BUY MORE THAN ONE NUMBER SO TO ME I CANT SEE WHY $30 WOULD BE SUCH AN ISSUE

HOW ABOUT THIS $30 A TICKET 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 31 2009, 03:41 AM~14635740
> *WOW I DIDNT EVEN CATCH ON TO THAT ONE DAMM :biggrin: THANK GOD FOR FRIENDS
> 
> LOOK I CAN LET EVERYONE CHOOSE OTHER NUMBERS BUT ITS ALSO NOT FAIR TO THOSE WHO PAID FIRST OR THOSE THAT MIGHT BE OUT OF TOWN AND WE CANT WAIT FOREVER AGAIN
> 
> WHAT I DONT GET IS 75% OF THE PEOPLE THAT PLAY BUY MORE THAN ONE NUMBER SO TO ME I CANT SEE WHY $30 WOULD BE SUCH AN ISSUE
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS $30 A TICKET 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *


 :0 sold


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 31 2009, 01:41 AM~14635740
> *WOW I DIDNT EVEN CATCH ON TO THAT ONE DAMM :biggrin: THANK GOD FOR FRIENDS
> 
> LOOK I CAN LET EVERYONE CHOOSE OTHER NUMBERS BUT ITS ALSO NOT FAIR TO THOSE WHO PAID FIRST OR THOSE THAT MIGHT BE OUT OF TOWN AND WE CANT WAIT FOREVER AGAIN
> 
> WHAT I DONT GET IS 75% OF THE PEOPLE THAT PLAY BUY MORE THAN ONE NUMBER SO TO ME I CANT SEE WHY $30 WOULD BE SUCH AN ISSUE
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS $30 A TICKET 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *


You know I got your back!!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 31 2009, 01:41 AM~14635740
> *WOW I DIDNT EVEN CATCH ON TO THAT ONE DAMM :biggrin: THANK GOD FOR FRIENDS
> 
> LOOK I CAN LET EVERYONE CHOOSE OTHER NUMBERS BUT ITS ALSO NOT FAIR TO THOSE WHO PAID FIRST OR THOSE THAT MIGHT BE OUT OF TOWN AND WE CANT WAIT FOREVER AGAIN
> 
> WHAT I DONT GET IS 75% OF THE PEOPLE THAT PLAY BUY MORE THAN ONE NUMBER SO TO ME I CANT SEE WHY $30 WOULD BE SUCH AN ISSUE
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS $30 A TICKET 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *


I think it is the $30 ticket that keeps them away so even at 2 sets it might not go as fast. How about 50 spaces @ $30, we only need 20 more spots then.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 31 2009, 03:41 AM~14635740
> *WOW I DIDNT EVEN CATCH ON TO THAT ONE DAMM :biggrin: THANK GOD FOR FRIENDS
> 
> LOOK I CAN LET EVERYONE CHOOSE OTHER NUMBERS BUT ITS ALSO NOT FAIR TO THOSE WHO PAID FIRST OR THOSE THAT MIGHT BE OUT OF TOWN AND WE CANT WAIT FOREVER AGAIN
> 
> WHAT I DONT GET IS 75% OF THE PEOPLE THAT PLAY BUY MORE THAN ONE NUMBER SO TO ME I CANT SEE WHY $30 WOULD BE SUCH AN ISSUE
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS $30 A TICKET 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *


Sounds good to me. Its my time to shine.. :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 31 2009, 07:45 AM~14636540
> *I think it is the $30 ticket that keeps them away so even at 2 sets it might not go as fast.  How about 50 spaces @ $30, we only need 20 more spots then.
> *


 Better odds


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 31 2009, 05:49 PM~14640745
> * Better odds
> *


either way. im down.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 31 2009, 03:52 PM~14640780
> *either way. im down.
> *


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 31 2009, 08:45 AM~14636540
> *I think it is the $30 ticket that keeps them away so even at 2 sets it might not go as fast.  How about 50 spaces @ $30, we only need 20 more spots then.
> *


I like this idea 2! Either way I'm down. Lets jus get this shit over with!


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 31 2009, 02:41 AM~14635740
> *WOW I DIDNT EVEN CATCH ON TO THAT ONE DAMM :biggrin: THANK GOD FOR FRIENDS
> 
> LOOK I CAN LET EVERYONE CHOOSE OTHER NUMBERS BUT ITS ALSO NOT FAIR TO THOSE WHO PAID FIRST OR THOSE THAT MIGHT BE OUT OF TOWN AND WE CANT WAIT FOREVER AGAIN
> 
> WHAT I DONT GET IS 75% OF THE PEOPLE THAT PLAY BUY MORE THAN ONE NUMBER SO TO ME I CANT SEE WHY $30 WOULD BE SUCH AN ISSUE
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS $30 A TICKET 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *


Free powdercoat upgrade? :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 31 2009, 09:45 AM~14636540
> *I think it is the $30 ticket that keeps them away so even at 2 sets it might not go as fast.  How about 50 spaces @ $30, we only need 20 more spots then.
> *



I like that one myself. And keep selling spots till you sell a total of 50, that way we can all keep our numbers. I'm good for another one if you're gonna do this one.

When you decide, you should start a new topic, put the new details in the first post. And erase this one.


P.S. I want number 9 if we do it this way


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 31 2009, 03:41 AM~14635740
> *WOW I DIDNT EVEN CATCH ON TO THAT ONE DAMM :biggrin: THANK GOD FOR FRIENDS
> 
> LOOK I CAN LET EVERYONE CHOOSE OTHER NUMBERS BUT ITS ALSO NOT FAIR TO THOSE WHO PAID FIRST OR THOSE THAT MIGHT BE OUT OF TOWN AND WE CANT WAIT FOREVER AGAIN
> 
> WHAT I DONT GET IS 75% OF THE PEOPLE THAT PLAY BUY MORE THAN ONE NUMBER SO TO ME I CANT SEE WHY $30 WOULD BE SUCH AN ISSUE
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS $30 A TICKET 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *


im down..


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## soldierboy

how bout 30 a ticket 1 winner gets two sets all chrome :dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## socapots

so ahh... boss man.. whats it gonna be? i am down with any choice you make. except one that cancels the draw. lol..


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 2 2009, 10:01 AM~14651482
> *so ahh... boss man.. whats it gonna be?  i am down with any choice you make. except one that cancels the draw. lol..
> *



Yep...I didn't know my idea would make him lose out on so much money...whatever he decides...I'm down


----------



## socapots

bump :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

So JD what's it going to be, lets get this done!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## socapots

bump


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

LET IT RIDE 
MOST PEOPLE SPEND MORE ON THE RAFFLE


BUT I AGREE ON 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Aug 3 2009, 08:38 PM~14665991
> *LET IT RIDE
> MOST PEOPLE SPEND MORE ON THE RAFFLE
> BUT I AGREE ON 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *



The Man has spoken!!

$30 a spot 
2 winners all chrome!!

Let's finish this!!


----------



## OGJordan

You should make a new topic about it then, people have seen this one so long they probably don't even come in here anymore. Just a thought. We can get this one deleted.


----------



## red chev

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Aug 3 2009, 10:38 PM~14665991
> *LET IT RIDE
> MOST PEOPLE SPEND MORE ON THE RAFFLE
> BUT I AGREE ON 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *


sounds good to me.


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## socapots

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## matttatts

annnnn deeeennnnnnn?


----------



## socapots

shit aint gonna sell on the 2nd page.
bump..


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## matttatts

its good we all came to an agreement so now we can get back to just bumping this topic with out selling any squares :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Aug 9 2009, 01:22 PM~14716954
> *its good we all came to an agreement so now we can get back to just bumping this topic with out selling any squares  :thumbsdown:
> *


BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 9 2009, 07:16 PM~14718937
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal.1980

The layitlow community is not feeling the $30.00 raffle tickets.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Jose 420+Aug 9 2009, 07:23 PM~14718996-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wasup man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 10:18 PM~14720500
> *The layitlow community is not feeling the $30.00 raffle tickets.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.. no they are not lol. even for 2 chances to win.
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Aug 10 2009, 06:46 PM~14728411
> *
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## matttatts

vuuun.....tuuue... tuue stalled out raffels va ah ah


----------



## red chev

start a new topic with the same board..  or let all the people that bought squares off this raffle buy new squares on the new raffle using their 30 doller squares as credit on the new one and just abolish this one all together!!


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 14 2009, 02:30 PM~14770053
> *start a new topic with the same board..  or let all the people that bought squares off this raffle buy new squares on the new raffle using their 30 doller squares as credit on the new one and just abolish this one all together!!
> *


sounds good and put 24 hour raffel in #21 maybe that will help lol

give me #59 #48 #5 #9 :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 4 2009, 09:11 AM~14669594
> *You should make a new topic about it then, people have seen this one so long they probably don't even come in here anymore.  Just a thought.  We can get this one deleted.
> *



The only way it's gonna work.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## haze1995

damn, this one still going on? close this one down peeps!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## red chev

their has been only 30 squares sold since feb 5th..lets get this over with!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 19 2009, 11:43 AM~14816962
> *their has been only 30 squares sold since feb 5th..lets get this over with!!
> *


hopefully by next feb we will at least have sold half that many :banghead:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 19 2009, 12:43 PM~14816962
> *their has been only 30 squares sold since feb 5th..lets get this over with!!
> *


This raffle is never going to end. Its taking forever for raffle #21 and its suppose to be a 24hr raffle. I think people are getting burnt out on the raffles. Maybe we should cut it down to 50 squares and sell them for $30 or change into a $15 raffle and choose 2 numbers for every space u bought. I just want this raffle to be over with like everybody else and the layitlow community is not feeling $30 tickets.


----------



## matttatts

problem isnt so much what we should do to promo these, there has already been a conclusion about it. trouble is after all the discussions nouthing new gets changed from the raffel maker. :dunno:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Aug 22 2009, 01:23 AM~14845654
> *problem isnt so much what we should do to promo these, there has already been a conclusion about it. trouble is after all the discussions nouthing new gets changed from the raffel maker.  :dunno:
> *



Ding ding ding, we have a winner.


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Aug 22 2009, 12:23 AM~14845654
> *problem isnt so much what we should do to promo these, there has already been a conclusion about it. trouble is after all the discussions nouthing new gets changed from the raffel maker.  :dunno:
> *


And for that reason, I feel like I just wasted $90! :thumbsdown:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Aug 21 2009, 11:23 PM~14845654
> *problem isnt so much what we should do to promo these, there has already been a conclusion about it. trouble is after all the discussions nouthing new gets changed from the raffel maker.  :dunno:
> *


WHAT YOU WANT ME TO CHANGE


----------



## matttatts

i was under the impression a new raffel subject would be started with the new terms and prices stated with the numbers already picked to be continued untill the raffel is over. might aswell combine both of the sacked out raffels into one perhaps. dont know what should be done about double picked numbers though. maybey have the two winners pick either red or black and then draw a card or some shit, or what eva works but you get the idea im sure.


----------



## osolo59

for everyone whos got a spot on this one give us 2 spots on #21


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HOW IS IT MY FAULT NO ONES BUYING


----------



## matttatts

its not your fault. were just trying to get this shit movin again. the ball is in your court to make the appropriate changes to facilitate the incentives to get ppls to buy a ticket to get this shit over with


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Aug 23 2009, 06:49 PM~14857476
> *its not your fault. were just trying to get this shit movin again. the ball is in your court to make the appropriate changes to facilitate the incentives to get ppls to buy a ticket to get this shit over with
> *


i disagree, u can win ENGRAVED, POWDER COATED OR GOLD OPTIONS with tires for 30 a spot. u will spend over 100 just for tires with the other raffles. plus free shipping, what more can he do?? :uh:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 24 2009, 04:28 PM~14866059
> *i disagree, u can win ENGRAVED, POWDER COATED OR GOLD OPTIONS with tires for 30 a spot. u will spend over 100 just for tires with the other raffles. plus free shipping, what more can he do??  :uh:
> *



A few pages back he said he was changing it to 2 sets of all chrome wheels. So there needs to be a fresh topic made with the new prizes, the board as it is now. The only people that check in here are people that already have tickets. 

Just like you, you thought it was still the "anything goes" raffle. So even if you've been in here before you'll probably miss the new prize. A brand new topic will bring EVERYBODY in to check it out. Right now everyone just thinks its the raffle that's gone on forever and will never end so nobody is even checking it out, much less buying any tickets. 


Cliff Notes:

Fresh topic with new rules=raffle finishing much quicker


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

100 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

PICK YOUR NUMBERS NOW AND THEN 

EITHER SEND CHECK OR MONEYORDER
TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 5901 MAIN ST SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280

OR PM FOR BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT INFO FOR INSTANT PAYMENT


SET OF 13 OR 14 ALL CHROME WHEELS

SET OF 13 OR 14 ALL CHROME WHEELS

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW AFTER ITS FINISHED 










PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT


----------



## matttatts

hopefully thats the case. id just like to see this shit drawn. even if its not for the set of ballin rims i initialy bought into.


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Aug 3 2009, 08:38 PM~14665991
> *LET IT RIDE
> MOST PEOPLE SPEND MORE ON THE RAFFLE
> BUT I AGREE ON 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *


i see, but it says let it ride? will we have a choice for 2 sets or the og choice?


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 14 2009, 12:30 PM~14770053
> *start a new topic with the same board..  or let all the people that bought squares off this raffle buy new squares on the new raffle using their 30 doller squares as credit on the new one and just abolish this one all together!!
> *


problem solved!!


----------



## matttatts

one winner with two sets or two winners?


----------



## red chev

2 winners!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

2 WINNERS AND YES THE WINNER CAN WIN TWICE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SO HERES THE NEW TOPIC YALL WANTED 

:dunno: STILL NOTHING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 25 2009, 07:20 AM~14873375
> *problem solved!!
> *


SO THERES THE NEW TOPIC YALL WANTED 

:dunno: STILL NOTHING


----------



## matttatts

maybey combine raffel 21 with this one and draw it for a single set. :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NO IM NOT GONNA KEEP CHANGING STUFF 

LOOK PEOPLE WE HAVE HAD ALOT OF RAFFLES AND EVERYONE HAS RECIEVED THERE WHEELS EXCEPT THE BALLER RAFFLE CAUSE THERE ONE OF A KIND 

SO WERE JUST GONNA HAVE TO WAIT THEM OUT SORRY


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

How many squares left?


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Aug 26 2009, 11:07 AM~14886895
> *NO IM NOT GONNA KEEP CHANGING STUFF
> 
> LOOK PEOPLE WE HAVE HAD ALOT OF RAFFLES AND EVERYONE HAS RECIEVED THERE WHEELS EXCEPT THE BALLER RAFFLE CAUSE THERE ONE OF A KIND
> 
> SO WERE JUST GONNA HAVE TO WAIT THEM OUT SORRY
> *


 fair nuf mang! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## TWEEDY

Bump....
Lock the other topic please


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 27 2009, 02:58 AM~14895008
> *Bump....
> Lock the other topic please
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts

preaty sweet thats like two tickets for the price of one


----------



## CHUKO 204

Not gonna sell any on page 2 :0  BUMP


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 28 2009, 05:19 PM~14912895
> *Not gonna sell any on page 2 :0    BUMP
> *



Here you go


----------



## TWEEDY

TTTMF


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Chevillacs

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204

Page3 :0 BUMP


----------



## red chev

TTT cm'on this is the best raffle on LIL right know!!! 2 sets of wheels!!


----------



## thevanman420

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## osolo59

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## red chev

this new raffle has been going on for 2 weeeks and no squares have sold it's obvious that it aint workin..please put our numbers in the raffle 21 or just draw for 2 all chrome wheels and give the winner a discount on the other 2 when he or she decides to buy....this raffle has been going on since febuary...it's so slow even you started 4 new raffles since...i know you dont want to change it anymore but somthin has to be done it's just not working out.. :uh:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Sep 10 2009, 05:46 PM~15041862
> *this new raffle has been going on for 2 weeeks and no squares have sold it's obvious that it aint workin..please put our numbers in the raffle 21 or just draw for 2 all chrome wheels and give the winner a discount on the other 2 when he or she decides to buy....this raffle has been going on since febuary...it's so slow even you started 4 new raffles since...i know you dont want to change it anymore but somthin has to be done it's just not working out.. :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socapots




----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 24 2009, 06:39 PM~14869510
> *A few pages back he said he was changing it to 2 sets of all chrome wheels.  So there needs to be a fresh topic made with the new prizes, the board as it is now.  The only people that check in here are people that already have tickets.
> 
> Just like you, you thought it was still the "anything goes" raffle.  So even if you've been in here before you'll probably miss the new prize.  A brand new topic will bring EVERYBODY in to check it out.  Right now everyone just thinks its the raffle that's gone on forever and will never end so nobody is even checking it out, much less buying any tickets.
> Cliff Notes:
> 
> Fresh topic with new rules=raffle finishing much quicker
> *


I don't fully understand what's going on, and I'm NOT about to read 35 pages to figure it out. But I was going to buy 3 spots......But I don't know what the hell is going on!!! First page hasn't been edited to show who bought what.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Jose 420

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHUKO 204

:uh: :0


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 17 2009, 12:28 AM~15105524
> *I don't fully understand what's going on, and I'm NOT about to read 35 pages to figure it out.  But I was going to buy 3 spots......But I don't know what the hell is going on!!!  First page hasn't been edited to show who bought what.
> *


dont be scared to buy in. if you want the latest results check the pages most recent. that should give you whats up for grabs! :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Aug 3 2009, 08:38 PM~14665991
> *LET IT RIDE
> MOST PEOPLE SPEND MORE ON THE RAFFLE
> BUT I AGREE ON 2 WINNERS ALL CHROME
> *


i wouldn't have entered the raffle for a chrome set. i really wanted the og choices. we still havent sold anymore either.


----------



## red chev

:uh:


----------



## osolo59




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## TWEEDY

Lets get this going people....


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Sep 10 2009, 03:46 PM~15041862
> *this new raffle has been going on for 2 weeeks and no squares have sold it's obvious that it aint workin..please put our numbers in the raffle 21 or just draw for 2 all chrome wheels and give the winner a discount on the other 2 when he or she decides to buy....this raffle has been going on since febuary...it's so slow even you started 4 new raffles since...i know you dont want to change it anymore but somthin has to be done it's just not working out.. :uh:
> *


c'mon...draw or put it in raffle 1,000 or what ever!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ITS NOT MY FAULT 

AND IM NOT GONNA CHANGE ANYTHING


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Sep 28 2009, 10:18 AM~15207120
> *ITS NOT MY FAULT
> 
> AND IM NOT GONNA CHANGE ANYTHING
> *


 :thumbsup: please no more changes


----------



## osolo59

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

bump..


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Sep 28 2009, 10:18 AM~15207120
> *ITS NOT MY FAULT
> 
> AND IM NOT GONNA CHANGE ANYTHING
> *


in a way you are in fault..if you would have done 1 raffle @ a time then this would have been done.know your up to raffle 21..know this raffle isnt selling anymore..instead of 1 raffle to choose from it's 3 or 4 other raffles..this one cant compete!!you shot everyone that bought squares in this raffle in the foot...


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Oct 5 2009, 10:06 AM~15271419
> *in a way you are in fault..if you would have done 1 raffle @ a time then this would have been done.know your up to raffle 21..know this raffle isnt selling anymore..instead of 1 raffle to choose from it's 3 or 4 other raffles..this one cant compete!!you shot everyone that bought squares in this raffle in the foot...
> *


i guess no one gets how good of a deal the original idea was. i dont blame him for this raffle.


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 20 2009, 05:13 PM~15134809
> *i wouldn't have entered the raffle for a chrome set. i really wanted the og choices. we still havent sold anymore either.
> *


x2 i was gonna buy but for 1 all chrome set steers me away i think it would have been better at least 1 winner two sets so you can keep one and sell the other and make some money


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Oct 5 2009, 10:06 AM~15271419
> *in a way you are in fault..if you would have done 1 raffle @ a time then this would have been done.know your up to raffle 21..know this raffle isnt selling anymore..instead of 1 raffle to choose from it's 3 or 4 other raffles..this one cant compete!!you shot everyone that bought squares in this raffle in the foot...
> *


i dont blame him either raffle 12 slowed down too but it finished in the end and the tickets were 100 not 30


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Oct 5 2009, 10:06 AM~15271419
> *in a way you are in fault..if you would have done 1 raffle @ a time then this would have been done.know your up to raffle 21..know this raffle isnt selling anymore..instead of 1 raffle to choose from it's 3 or 4 other raffles..this one cant compete!!you shot everyone that bought squares in this raffle in the foot...
> *


they were different raffels

same reason states have more than on lottory game :uh:


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 6 2009, 08:14 PM~15287788
> *they were different raffels
> 
> same reason states have more than on lottory game :uh:
> *


you cant compare that to a raffle..lotto tickets are a buck..since it was changed to 2 sets no tickets have sold...how about meeting us in the middle..if none sell by nov 1st you do a emergal with another raffle? win,win for every body... :biggrin: dont forget this raffle aint even half way done!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Oct 8 2009, 09:40 AM~15302116
> *you cant compare that to a raffle..lotto tickets are a buck..since it was changed to 2 sets no tickets have sold...how about meeting us in the middle..if none sell by nov 1st you do a emergal with another raffle? win,win for every body... :biggrin: dont forget this raffle aint even half way done!!
> *


I only start the raffels then make the wheels I can't make people buy the tickets I do my part and the players do there part
This also isn't the 1st raffle that has been over $15 we have had others and they finished
And if u took the time to hound the other lil members instead of me maybe they will buy tickets

Again no more changes I liked it the way it was started. The players wanted it changed not me


----------



## red chev

ok...the man has spoke!lets all bump the other raffles for 17!!


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 8 2009, 09:58 AM~15302278
> *I only start the raffels then make the wheels I can't make people buy the tickets I do my part and the players do there part
> This also isn't the 1st raffle that has been over $15 we have had others and they finished
> And if u took the time to hound the other lil members instead of me maybe they will buy tickets
> 
> Again no more changes I liked it the way it was started. The players wanted it changed not me
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Aug 24 2009, 08:31 PM~14870065
> *100 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> PICK YOUR NUMBERS NOW  AND THEN
> 
> EITHER SEND  CHECK OR MONEYORDER
> TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 5901 MAIN ST  SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280
> 
> OR PM FOR BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT INFO FOR INSTANT PAYMENT
> SET OF 13 OR 14 ALL CHROME WHEELS
> 
> SET OF 13 OR 14 ALL CHROME WHEELS
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW AFTER ITS FINISHED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT
> *


Paypal sent for square #75


----------



## Big Young

Ey Homie still going on? want details


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by Big Young_@Oct 9 2009, 03:21 PM~15313994
> *Ey Homie still going on? want details
> *


yes $30 two chances to win all chrome you pay shipping hurry up and buy before they sell out :0


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## socapots

BUMP


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WELL THANKS AGAIN 

I HAVE NOW BEEN COMPLETLY BANNED FROM EBAY CAUSE SOMEONE SENT ME A PAYMENT AND CLEARLY SAYS FOR RAFFLE PAYMENT 

THANKS


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15388770
> *WELL THANKS AGAIN
> 
> I HAVE NOW BEEN COMPLETLY BANNED FROM EBAY CAUSE SOMEONE SENT ME A PAYMENT AND CLEARLY SAYS FOR RAFFLE PAYMENT
> 
> THANKS
> *


dont u mean paypal? :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by dken_@Oct 18 2009, 09:47 AM~15391891
> *dont u mean paypal? :biggrin:
> *



Same company


----------



## acosta512

Dam that sucks!!


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15388770
> *WELL THANKS AGAIN
> 
> I HAVE NOW BEEN COMPLETLY BANNED FROM EBAY CAUSE SOMEONE SENT ME A PAYMENT AND CLEARLY SAYS FOR RAFFLE PAYMENT
> 
> THANKS
> *


so now wtf we do


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 17 2009, 05:15 PM~15388770
> *WELL THANKS AGAIN
> 
> I HAVE NOW BEEN COMPLETLY BANNED FROM EBAY CAUSE SOMEONE SENT ME A PAYMENT AND CLEARLY SAYS FOR RAFFLE PAYMENT
> 
> THANKS
> *


 :uh: :twak: people just don't get it :0


----------



## RegalLimited82

You gotta be a real dumb fuck to not be able to follow simple directions.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Oct 19 2009, 09:34 PM~15408478
> *You gotta be a real dumb fuck to not be able to follow simple directions.
> *


 :yessad: and they fuck it up for the rest of us :angry:


----------



## socapots

you wants mezz to cuts him???


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 20 2009, 07:56 PM~15417595
> *you wants mezz to cuts him???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## red chev

customer is always right!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15388770
> *WELL THANKS AGAIN
> 
> I HAVE NOW BEEN COMPLETLY BANNED FROM EBAY CAUSE SOMEONE SENT ME A PAYMENT AND CLEARLY SAYS FOR RAFFLE PAYMENT
> 
> THANKS
> *


so is this shit done then


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15388770
> *WELL THANKS AGAIN
> 
> I HAVE NOW BEEN COMPLETLY BANNED FROM EBAY CAUSE SOMEONE SENT ME A PAYMENT AND CLEARLY SAYS FOR RAFFLE PAYMENT
> 
> THANKS
> *


  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by socapots+Oct 20 2009, 09:56 PM~15417595-->
> 
> 
> 
> you wants mezz to cuts him???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Oct 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15438060
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry im not a violent person... 
i musta been drunk..


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

uffin:


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 29 2009, 02:30 PM~15504600
> *sorry im not a violent person...
> i musta been drunk..
> *


 :0 andy................. drunk, no way, never :biggrin:


----------



## red chev

this is exhausting...


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 17 2009, 08:15 PM~15388770
> *WELL THANKS AGAIN
> 
> I HAVE NOW BEEN COMPLETLY BANNED FROM EBAY CAUSE SOMEONE SENT ME A PAYMENT AND CLEARLY SAYS FOR RAFFLE PAYMENT
> 
> THANKS
> *


What do we do now? I want a couple squares. What is left?


----------



## Airborne

never mind


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 8 2009, 10:58 AM~15302278
> *I only start the raffels then make the wheels I can't make people buy the tickets I do my part and the players do there part
> This also isn't the 1st raffle that has been over $15 we have had others and they finished
> And if u took the time to hound the other lil members instead of me maybe they will buy tickets
> 
> Again no more changes I liked it the way it was started. The players wanted it changed not me
> *


Well, it looks like the only winner in the raffle is you! 31 tickets x $30.00 a ticket = $930.00. If this raffle never ends and it doesnt look like it will, nobody will get a set of wheels! :angry:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Nov 1 2009, 08:34 PM~15530399
> *Well, it looks like the only winner in the raffle is you! 31 tickets x $30.00 a ticket = $930.00. If this raffle never ends and it doesnt look like it will, nobody will get a set of wheels! :angry:
> *


That's why I decided to wait it out.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Nov 1 2009, 05:34 PM~15530399
> *Well, it looks like the only winner in the raffle is you! 31 tickets x $30.00 a ticket = $930.00. If this raffle never ends and it doesnt look like it will, nobody will get a set of wheels! :angry:
> *


HAHA 930 DOESENT EVEN COVER COST
AGAIN HOW IS IT MY FAULT WE HAVE HAD 20 RAFFLES THAT HAVE FINISHED 
ITS NOT MY FAULT THESE HAVENT 
I ALSO GAVE 1 SET COMPLETELY AWAY AND 1 SET FOR 600 BUCKS 
2 SETS FOR 1,000 SO YOU TELL ME HOW IM SO FAR AHEAD


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 1 2009, 08:15 PM~15531783
> *HAHA 930 DOESENT EVEN COVER COST
> AGAIN HOW IS IT MY FAULT WE HAVE HAD 20 RAFFLES THAT HAVE FINISHED
> ITS NOT MY FAULT THESE HAVENT
> I ALSO GAVE 1 SET COMPLETELY AWAY AND 1 SET FOR 600 BUCKS
> 2 SETS FOR 1,000 SO YOU TELL ME HOW IM SO FAR AHEAD
> *


Don't let them get to you Homie


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 31 2009, 06:42 PM~15524920
> *never mind
> *


fuck..we had one buyin in..would have been the first in like 3 months.. :angry:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Nov 2 2009, 03:39 PM~15538123
> *fuck..we had one buyin in..would have been the first in like 3 months.. :angry:
> *


I didn't get a payment answer and was NOT about to go through the whole thread. I hope someone wins, I just don't want to wait a year to find out who.


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS

Id probably buy a square, thought about gettin one awhile back, would probably have a couple by now, only thing stoppin me is it looks like it will never end. Makes you wonder how many other people would like to buy a spot but looks like it will never end. Nobody buys cuz the end is uncertain not cuz of the prize, its a vicious circle...


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 1 2009, 10:15 PM~15531783
> *HAHA 930 DOESENT EVEN COVER COST
> AGAIN HOW IS IT MY FAULT WE HAVE HAD 20 RAFFLES THAT HAVE FINISHED
> ITS NOT MY FAULT THESE HAVENT
> I ALSO GAVE 1 SET COMPLETELY AWAY AND 1 SET FOR 600 BUCKS
> 2 SETS FOR 1,000 SO YOU TELL ME HOW IM SO FAR AHEAD
> *


so whats the plan chief? once you sell 50 spots draw for a set??? 30 bucks for a 1 in 50 chance sounds pretty good right now and call it a day  i no ya dont wanna change any more but......i would buy another 1 if this was the case


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT





OKAY LETS JUST GET THIS OVER WITH 

50 NUMBERS ONE SET ALL CHROME NO SHIPPING 


AND NO IM NOT GONNA COMBINE RAFFLE 21


----------



## soloco

:biggrin: where do the payments go to again


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 3 2009, 09:24 PM~15555254
> *:biggrin: where do the payments go to again
> *


Send cash check or money order to 
Zenith of california. 7625 rosecrans ave #27 paramount ca 90723


----------



## soloco

Got some on the way need to get this goin :angry:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 3 2009, 08:59 PM~15554917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT
> OKAY LETS JUST GET THIS OVER WITH
> 
> 50 NUMBERS ONE SET ALL CHROME NO SHIPPING
> AND NO IM NOT GONNA COMBINE RAFFLE 21
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 3 2009, 07:59 PM~15554917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT
> OKAY LETS JUST GET THIS OVER WITH
> 
> 50 NUMBERS ONE SET ALL CHROME NO SHIPPING
> AND NO IM NOT GONNA COMBINE RAFFLE 21
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

TTT


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

Payment is on the way!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 3 2009, 11:26 PM~15555282
> *Send cash check or money order to
> Zenith of california.  7625 rosecrans ave #27 paramount ca 90723
> *


so a square is 15 now?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 4 2009, 06:33 PM~15564111
> *so a square is 15 now?
> *


NO 30


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 4 2009, 08:35 PM~15564139
> *NO 30
> *


with a 1 in 50 chance of winning


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Nov 4 2009, 09:01 PM~15564495
> *with a 1 in 50 chance of winning
> *


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 5 2009, 01:59 AM~15567523
> *
> *


I' might have to get in on this one :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 5 2009, 02:10 AM~15567613
> *I' might have to get in on this one :0
> *


Its a good deal... For everyone you buy i'll buy one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 5 2009, 02:19 AM~15567670
> *Its a good deal... For everyone you buy i'll buy one :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

Bump


----------



## red chev

theirs 30 squares sold..does that mean 20 squares left?? that would make 50..


----------



## CoupeDTS

thats what i was wondering. JD said 50 squares for one set of wheels. But the board shows 100 squares. And he says $30 a square, so there would be 2 sets of wheels to win to make it a 1 in 50 chance of winning.


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 5 2009, 10:39 AM~15569235
> *thats what i was wondering.  JD said 50 squares for one set of wheels.  But the board shows 100 squares.  And he says $30 a square, so there would be 2 sets of wheels to win to make it a 1 in 50 chance of winning.
> *


he hasta leave the board the same cause peeps have picked and paid for squares so when 50 squares are sold he takes the 50 #s that have been picked makes a card for them, then like always he will video tape all the cards with the appropiate #s to show everybody that there # is there then put them in a bag and draws


----------



## Jose 420

do ya kwow what im sayin?? you cant make people take new #s cause they might not want any other # besides the one they picked, it might be there lucky # or some shit


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

The numbers are stayin the way they are and when the 50 are sold we will seperate the numbers and pull a winner


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 3 2009, 08:59 PM~15554917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT
> OKAY LETS JUST GET THIS OVER WITH
> 
> 50 NUMBERS ONE SET ALL CHROME NO SHIPPING
> AND NO IM NOT GONNA COMBINE RAFFLE 21
> *


solid fuckin deal right thur :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

TTT


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 5 2009, 06:42 PM~15575671
> *The numbers are stayin the way they are and when the 50 are sold we will seperate the numbers and pull a winner
> *


----------



## matttatts

buy them squares ppls!! 1 in 50 chances are good fuckin odds.


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## Purple Haze

Are you pullin a number once 50 are paid for?


----------



## baggedout81

Just to recap
So $30 a square 
No paypal anymore only money order/cash


Can you post a update JD....thanks'


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

3 CHANGES AND STILL NOTHING BUT 1 NUMBER SOLD

YES SELL 50 NUMBERS AND WE DRAW


----------



## CoupeDTS

These raffles used to work so well. Only thing I can think of is lazyness :yessad: that I used to be able to log on to paypal send the money and in 30 seconds be done with it. Well somebody shit in that apple pie and now we gotta get off our lazy asses and get a money order and find out addressses and find envelopes and stamps and mail payments. We can build cars but when it comes to mailing stuff we suck  

JD is your paypal COMPLETELY shut down? Cuz we can send payments under the tab for payment due/bills and it wont charge you the fees to accept them. Companies take in bills that way, only thing for the payee is they cant get their money back like they could if they normally send money. But nobody wants their money back anyway...


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## My98Lincoln

oKAYS, i JUST READ THE LAST COUPLE OF POST... pAYDAY AND ILL BUY ONE OR MAYBE TWO... :biggrin:


----------



## Jose 420

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY

Bump. buying a few on Payday


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 13 2009, 02:37 AM~15653009
> *Bump. buying a few on Payday
> *


You fucker now i gotta :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 13 2009, 02:38 AM~15653017
> *You fucker now i gotta :0
> *


I told ya every one you buy i will buy one. :biggrin: I've already dropped about 2 stacks on raffles.... Its my time to shine, but i gotta buy some squares on this one and quit bsn.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 13 2009, 02:40 AM~15653039
> *I told ya every one you buy i will buy one.  :biggrin:  I've already dropped about 2 stacks on raffles.... Its my time to shine, but i gotta buy some squares on this one and quit bsn.
> *


Kool,Sean's not allowed bawwww

Luckey dog


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 13 2009, 01:44 AM~15653061
> *Kool,Sean's not allowed bawwww
> 
> Luckey dog
> *


Sheeeeiiittt Im in on this one! Buying now :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 13 2009, 01:40 AM~15653039
> *I told ya every one you buy i will buy one.  :biggrin:  I've already dropped about 2 stacks on raffles.... Its my time to shine, but i gotta buy some squares on this one and quit bsn.
> *


I got something for you to shine :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

Bump


----------



## soloco

Moneys on the way for three LET'S GET THIS DONE


----------



## socapots

bump.. 
:yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 13 2009, 10:42 AM~15654127
> *I got something for you to shine  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Nov 15 2009, 10:20 PM~15675215
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 17 2009, 01:44 PM~15693177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET.......Come on 96!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 96KADDIDEVIL_@Nov 17 2009, 11:55 PM~15699698
> *SWEET.......Come on 96!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALL THE CHANGES AND 3 NUMBERS SOLD

I GUESS THEYLL ASK ME TO CHANGE IT AGAIN


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 18 2009, 12:55 PM~15703577
> *ALL THE CHANGES AND 3 NUMBERS SOLD
> 
> I GUESS THEYLL ASK ME TO CHANGE IT AGAIN
> *


Get me a paypal and I'll buy some :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 18 2009, 12:17 PM~15703821
> *Get me a paypal and I'll buy some  :biggrin:
> *


OHH YEAH THANKS
:angry: 


THATS WHY I AVE NO PAYPAL ANYMORE


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 18 2009, 01:22 PM~15703856
> *OHH YEAH THANKS
> :angry:
> THATS WHY I AVE NO PAYPAL ANYMORE
> *


From me??? I never put raffle in that shit.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 18 2009, 12:32 PM~15703955
> *From me??? I never put raffle in that shit.
> *


Didn't say you did it


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 18 2009, 01:39 PM~15704007
> *Didn't say you did it
> *


LOL I thought you were saying I jacked it up.

PM me your info and I'll try to get out to get you a money order and get it shipped out


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 3 2009, 11:26 PM~15555282
> *Send cash check or money order to
> Zenith of california.  7625 rosecrans ave #27 paramount ca 90723
> *


----------



## Purple Haze

Money sent for

42,43,44,45 &47


----------



## Purple Haze

Money sent for

42,43,44,45 &47


----------



## Purple Haze

Money sent for

42,43,44,45 &47


----------



## Purple Haze

Money sent for

42,43,44,45 &47


----------



## Purple Haze

Fuckin server


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 18 2009, 10:18 PM~15708759
> *Money sent for
> 
> 42,43,44,45 &47
> *


 :0


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Nov 18 2009, 09:26 PM~15708873
> *:0
> *


Only 11 left :biggrin: 

Fuck I might have to buy some more :0 :cheesy:


----------



## red chev

good to see the raffle doing good..for us.. TTT..iam gonna try and buy another..


----------



## Purple Haze

My winnings from the last raffle. I did some upgrading 

I think when I win this raffle I'll go with cross laced :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 18 2009, 07:20 PM~15708780
> *Fuckin server
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY

Sending money for 31 and 32


----------



## Purple Haze

Money sent for 34,35 and 37 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Only 6 left and Im gettin some new Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's bitches :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## matttatts

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

6 spots left get em while their hot!!


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT lets get this going! I want to see a winner tonight :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Nov 19 2009, 03:52 PM~15716273-->
> 
> 
> 
> 6 spots left get em while their hot!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Nov 19 2009, 04:47 PM~15716716
> *TTT lets get this going! I want to see a winner tonight  :biggrin:
> *


glad you all got this thing rollin again


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 19 2009, 04:47 PM~15716716
> *TTT lets get this going! I want to see a winner tonight  :biggrin:
> *


You have to wait till all the moneyorders get there.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 19 2009, 06:31 PM~15718374
> *You have to wait till all the moneyorders get there.
> *


Sheeeit Jd knows our moneys good LOL. 

Fuckin forgot. Just got all excited and wanted to get this thing rollin :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 19 2009, 06:31 PM~15718374
> *You have to wait till all the moneyorders get there.
> *


Man this server is killin me! LOL


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL




----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL




----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

just in time for christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 20 2009, 01:48 AM~15723807
> * just in time for christmas :biggrin:
> *


I just want to thank you now for my christmas present :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 19 2009, 05:50 PM~15717817
> *glad you all got this thing rollin again
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Damn this thing almost took a year!


----------



## matttatts

6 left? hno:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## KC_Caddy

Sending payment today for #71. Almost there...


----------



## socapots

bump


get me some wheels..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ttt


----------



## matttatts

five more to go till rimmer time!! :0


----------



## Purple Haze

You tellin me we cant find five other people that want a 1 in 50 shot at some new Z's for $30.00?? Wow this economy really is Shit! LOL

I might just have to pick up the other 5 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

i get paid wednday. i gonna gat 1 more!!!!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 21 2009, 02:17 PM~15738213
> *You tellin me we cant find five other people that want a 1 in 50 shot at some new Z's for $30.00?? Wow this economy really is Shit! LOL
> 
> I might just have to pick up the other 5  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


im seriously contemplating getttin another so we can get this overwith.
gotta find me some money though.. haha..

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Nov 21 2009, 11:32 AM~15737227
> *five more to go till rimmer time!! :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

TTT


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 21 2009, 03:17 PM~15738213
> *You tellin me we cant find five other people that want a 1 in 50 shot at some new Z's for $30.00?? Wow this economy really is Shit! LOL
> 
> I might just have to pick up the other 5  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



I thought it was 100 squares and 1 set of rims getting drawn for. I may have read it wrong or something but if a square is a 1 in 50 shot, are they drawing 2 winners?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Nov 22 2009, 08:18 PM~15747773
> *I thought it was 100 squares and 1 set of rims getting drawn for.  I may have read it wrong or something but if a square is a 1 in 50 shot, are they drawing 2 winners?
> *


your answer is on page 40.


----------



## chevy15021

how many left ? 2 days the 22 of dec. and do you take paypal?


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL




----------



## Purple Haze

Board update?


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 22 2009, 09:27 PM~15747853
> *your answer is on page 40.
> *


Thanks. Must've missed that part.


----------



## socapots

no prob man.
lotta stuff to go through in this topic.
now buy some numbers. lol..

bump


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

How many squares are left and how do you send money through the mail?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

what numbers are left?


----------



## KC_Caddy

Already bought one, may end up getting another. Tough to do w/ Christmas comin up. The blu-ray drive in my old ps3 went out recently. Getting the 120 gig w/ Black Friday Best Buy bundle today


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

I want 2 tickets money in hand get at me on what to do


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 23 2009, 02:04 PM~15754610
> *I want 2 tickets money in hand get at me on what to do
> *


Gotta send Zenith a check or money order.


----------



## TWEEDY

X2 I have money in the mail for 31 and 32


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

What numbers are left?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy15021

what # are left and whats the address?


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 19 2009, 10:15 AM~15714620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Here are the numbers that are left. cross out 31 and 32 for TWEEDY


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 3 2009, 08:26 PM~15555282
> *Send cash check or money order to
> Zenith of california.  7625 rosecrans ave #27 paramount ca 90723
> *


 Send money here


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

Dont forget to write you screen name and the number you want and Raffle 17......... ok im done. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Payment sent for 86 and 38


----------



## SIKSIX




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 11:31 AM~15766187
> *Payment sent for 86 and 38
> *


4 Left :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 24 2009, 10:43 AM~15766288
> *4 Left :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


So what is included in this package since it went from 100-50 numbers now?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 10:56 AM~15766415
> *So what is included in this package since it went from 100-50 numbers now?
> *


Nevermind I found it


----------



## KC_Caddy

I sent payment Friday for #71 so that one's gone, too.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 11:56 AM~15766415
> *So what is included in this package since it went from 100-50 numbers now?
> *


Seein your treditional.. Should I be traDEUCEional? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 24 2009, 12:47 PM~15767461
> *Seein your treditional.. Should I be traDEUCEional?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Nov 24 2009, 09:34 AM~15766210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see a grip of numbers left! Can anyone explain this to me. I asked awhile back and didn't get anywhere.


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Nov 24 2009, 04:24 PM~15769466
> *I see a grip of numbers left!  Can anyone explain this to me.  I asked awhile back and didn't get anywhere.
> *


Explanation starts on like page 39-40 homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

can somebody update the board,just wondering whats left


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 05:37 PM~15769612
> *Explanation starts on like page 39-40 homie
> *


X2


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 24 2009, 12:43 PM~15766288
> *4 Left :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Might get 2 more tomorrow


----------



## TOPTHIS

I will take #83, I will send Money order first thing in the morning.


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15771443
> *Might get 2 more tomorrow
> *


You better not win you lucky bastard!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 24 2009, 07:50 PM~15771617
> *You better not win you lucky bastard!
> *


I need to win :cheesy:


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 24 2009, 09:13 PM~15771891
> *I need to win :cheesy:
> *


buy the last 2 and we will see


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SO MANY PEOPLE IN HERE SHOULD HAVE FINISHED THE OG IDEA


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 24 2009, 10:47 PM~15772429
> *SO MANY PEOPLE IN HERE SHOULD HAVE FINISHED THE OG IDEA
> *


i dont know homie, i think the 1 in 50 chance is bringin them in :biggrin: thats some good odds


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 24 2009, 08:49 PM~15771609
> *I will take #83, I will send Money order first thing in the morning.
> *


money order sent


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Nov 25 2009, 12:16 AM~15774418
> *i dont know homie, i think the 1 in 50 chance is bringin them in :biggrin: thats some good odds
> *


X2


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Nov 24 2009, 09:47 PM~15772429-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO MANY PEOPLE IN HERE SHOULD HAVE FINISHED THE OG IDEA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Jose [email protected] 25 2009, 12:16 AM~15774418
> *i dont know homie, i think the 1 in 50 chance is bringin them in :biggrin: thats some good odds
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Nov 25 2009, 10:24 AM~15776887
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

is there 2 numbers left?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 25 2009, 01:28 PM~15779330
> *is there 2 numbers left?
> *


Payment sent for #7 and #19


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 24 2009, 08:47 PM~15772429
> *SO MANY PEOPLE IN HERE SHOULD HAVE FINISHED THE OG IDEA
> *


yup..it would have been nice to see this kind of support 6 months ago..back in dark days' of raffle 17.if evreyone would have bought just 1 it would be done..times are tuff for evreyone maybe the time for raffles is coming to a close..who know's!!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Nov 25 2009, 03:17 PM~15779767
> *yup..it would have been nice to see this kind of support 6 months ago..back in dark days' of raffle 17.if evreyone would have bought just 1 it would be done..times are tuff for evreyone maybe the time for raffles is coming to a close..who know's!!
> *


maybe..


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 24 2009, 08:47 PM~15772429
> *SO MANY PEOPLE IN HERE SHOULD HAVE FINISHED THE OG IDEA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## TOPTHIS

So all numbers have been taken? will drawing begin when all money orders are received?


----------



## osolo59

:h5:


----------



## streetsupraz

Is this raffle done?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Nov 25 2009, 06:42 PM~15782333
> *So all numbers have been taken? will drawing begin when all money orders are received?
> *


X2?
My money is as Good as there,no flaws in Feedback


----------



## KC_Caddy

I'm assuming my payment arrived by now. Can you confirm for me?


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

bump for update?


----------



## TWEEDY

Bizzzzummmp


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

TTT
when is the drawing?


----------



## 817.TX.




----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 27 2009, 05:30 PM~15798995
> *bump for update?
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

hno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## KC_Caddy

So...


----------



## G2G_Al

when do I pick up my rims :cheesy:


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Nov 29 2009, 12:27 PM~15812887
> *So...
> *


X100


----------



## TWEEDY

Did everyone send their moneyorders? Its a possibility with the holiday and weekend that not all of the mail has made it there also. Jds good for it remember he has a big family and has probably been busy


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 29 2009, 07:02 PM~15815467
> *Did everyone send their moneyorders? Its a possibility with the holiday and weekend that not all of the mail has made it there also. Jds good for it remember he has a big family and has probably been busy
> *


no hurry :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## KC_Caddy

An update would be good, so we know where things stand.


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 29 2009, 04:58 PM~15814511
> *when do I pick up my rims :cheesy:
> *


You gonna box em up and ship to me HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Nov 30 2009, 07:03 PM~15826297
> *You gonna box em up and ship to me HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Sure COD for $800.00 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 30 2009, 10:42 PM~15829197
> *Sure COD for $800.00  :biggrin:
> *


Damn that's a deal :0


----------



## KC_Caddy

Any updates?


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 30 2009, 10:42 PM~15829197
> *Sure COD for $800.00  :biggrin:
> *


I got paypal homie


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

BUMP FOR THE 411 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan

Soooooooo..........do I get tires with my new wheels still? I'll need 155/80/13s.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Nov 28 2009, 09:06 PM~15808539
> *:x:  :x:
> *


lol.. 
bump :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy

Has anyone PM'd Zenith? It's been 8 days since he posted in here.


----------



## red chev

So all the spots are sold??


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Dec 2 2009, 01:23 PM~15845638
> *Has anyone PM'd Zenith?  It's been 8 days since he posted in here.
> *


 :dunno: but hes been on LIL everyday just not in here :yessad:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Dec 2 2009, 07:58 PM~15852302
> *:dunno: but hes been on LIL everyday just not in here :yessad:
> *


SORRY FELLAS BUT I DONT WORK FOR THE POST OFFICE :uh:


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 2 2009, 10:48 PM~15853177
> *SORRY FELLAS BUT I DONT WORK FOR THE POST OFFICE  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no disrespect intended homie I know ya must be a busy man but it only takes 30 seconds to post and peeps just wanted an update homie, they been waitin a while for this to end :uh: and it looks like 50 spots are sold so im guessin you just waitin on the rest of the cash to arrive, then its on :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

bump


----------



## TWEEDY

Shucky shucky


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 2 2009, 09:48 PM~15853177
> *SORRY FELLAS BUT I DONT WORK FOR THE POST OFFICE  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You look like more of a UPS guy to me! :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy

Just checked my bank acct. so I know my check went through. One down, anyway.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Dec 3 2009, 01:40 PM~15859699
> *Just checked my bank acct. so I know my check went through.  One down, anyway.
> *


I think (Dont quote me) that anything in black is confirmed and cashed money and anything in red he is waiting for money or waiting for money to clear


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 3 2009, 04:17 PM~15860635
> *I think (Dont quote me) that anything in black is confirmed and cashed money and anything in red he is waiting for money or waiting for money to clear
> *


You're wrong, I paid for mine in February, still red.


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 3 2009, 04:17 PM~15860635
> *I think (Dont quote me) that anything in black is confirmed and cashed money and anything in red he is waiting for money or waiting for money to clear
> *


its vice-versa


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Dec 3 2009, 08:11 PM~15864465
> *its vice-versa
> *


Both mine paid some red some black :0 Let's do it


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE 2 PAYMENTS THAT NEED TO CLEAR AND WERE GOOD


----------



## soloco

Good deal can't wait for my rims :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 3 2009, 09:57 PM~15865025
> *LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE 2 PAYMENTS THAT NEED TO CLEAR AND WERE GOOD
> *


good shit man.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 3 2009, 09:57 PM~15865025
> *LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE 2 PAYMENTS THAT NEED TO CLEAR AND WERE GOOD
> *


If they dont clear I got dibs on them :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## red chev

TTT...good luck everyone!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

bump


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 3 2009, 10:57 PM~15865025
> *LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE 2 PAYMENTS THAT NEED TO CLEAR AND WERE GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soloco

TTT


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY

Bump for my Z's. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 7 2009, 05:29 PM~15902383
> *Bump for my C's.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: All you get is China's! These are my Z's fool :cheesy: :0


----------



## TWEEDY

Been rockin chinas to long. Its time to step my game up


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 7 2009, 06:07 PM~15902888
> *Been rockin chinas to long. Its time to step my game up
> *


 :biggrin: You know Im just bustin your balls Tweet


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

I might have to go from D's to Z's :0


----------



## haze1995

goodluck everyone!


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 7 2009, 05:32 PM~15904207
> *goodluck everyone!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 7 2009, 05:36 PM~15903338
> *I might have to go from D's to Z's  :0
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

bump


----------



## KC_Caddy

They musta had to run a credit check on someone's ass!


----------



## OGJordan

I'm sure he's actually waiting on someone who "sent it out last Monday" but didn't actually mail it out til yesterday


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT for my Zzzzzzzz's.. I think Im going with cross laced this time! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 8 2009, 09:16 AM~15911243
> *TTT for my Zzzzzzzz's.. I think Im going with cross laced this time!  :biggrin:
> *


Baller :0


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 7 2009, 06:36 PM~15903338
> *I might have to go from D's to Z's  :0
> *


i will take your D's if you win the Z's kinda like second place prize


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 8 2009, 09:49 AM~15911448
> *i will take your D's if you win the Z's kinda like second place prize
> *


sure as long as you pay me well :cheesy:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 8 2009, 08:28 AM~15910514
> *I'm sure he's actually waiting on someone who "sent it out last Monday" but didn't actually mail it out til yesterday
> *


no doubt.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:04 AM~15911567
> *sure as long as you pay me well :cheesy:
> *


I would give you what you got into the Zs


----------



## TWEEDY

Who hasn't sent there payment? Send it asap!


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 8 2009, 05:14 PM~15916869
> *Who hasn't sent there payment? Send it asap!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 8 2009, 06:14 PM~15916869
> *Who hasn't sent there payment? Send it asap!
> *


I think I was one of the last to send it in and that was on the 25th via a 7/11 MO and they use wells fargo so it should have cleared by now


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 08:00 PM~15917502
> *I think I was one of the last to send it in and that was on the 25th via a 7/11 MO and they use wells fargo so it should have cleared by now
> *


smooth move ex-lax... 

just buggin man.. 
good luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 8 2009, 08:00 PM~15917502
> *I think I was one of the last to send it in and that was on the 25th via a 7/11 MO and they use wells fargo so it should have cleared by now
> *


Should have freakin known!! Always holding shit up Roy! What am I going to do with you?? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 8 2009, 10:18 PM~15918451
> *Should have freakin known!! Always holding shit up Roy! What am I going to do with you?? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



U wanna spank him don't you :cheesy: :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15918451
> *Should have freakin known!! Always holding shit up Roy! What am I going to do with you?? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Give me that Deuce rag? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 8 2009, 09:45 PM~15918873
> *U wanna spank him don't you :cheesy:  :0
> *



hahahaha.. :roflmao:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 8 2009, 09:45 PM~15918873
> *I'm Impotent :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

Just got the PM! I win beshes!!!!!




























































Naw, but it would be coo if I did.lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 8 2009, 08:45 PM~15918873
> *U wanna spank him don't you :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT for my ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## socapots

bump


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT


----------



## osolo59

those payments got to be clear by now :banghead:


----------



## TWEEDY

Hopefully everyone actually sent their payments. Jd can we get an update on the status of the payments please. Thanks bro


----------



## KC_Caddy

I bet someone is waiting for payday to send payment or something. This is taking forever.


----------



## Purple Haze

Patience is virtue :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

how will we get notified when the raffle is?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2009, 09:51 AM~15947005
> *how will we get notified when the raffle is?
> *


I'll just send you a PM when I win


----------



## baggedout81

You know HAZE is gonna win right


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 11 2009, 02:40 PM~15949579
> *You know HAZE is gonna win right
> *


Crossing my fingers :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

:x:
I need this


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2009, 06:44 PM~15952569
> *:x:
> I need this
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 11 2009, 07:44 PM~15952569
> *:x:
> Tweedy need this
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

What are you guys talking about the raffle is over and I already placed the order for my new rims...... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## KC_Caddy

Did the last two guys send their payment by carrier pigeon or what? This is getting to be a bit much. You would think by now everyone's payments would've been in for over a week now.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WILL DO THE DRAWING TONORROW MORNING


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 13 2009, 12:27 AM~15964793
> *WILL DO THE DRAWING TONORROW MORNING
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 12 2009, 10:27 PM~15964793
> *WILL DO THE DRAWING TONORROW MORNING
> *


 :x: :x: :x: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

GOOD LUCK RAZA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT


----------



## socapots

bump..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 12 2009, 11:27 PM~15964793
> *WILL DO THE DRAWING TONORROW MORNING
> *


aftermoon bump :happysad:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Sorry got tied up be back in a few


----------



## baggedout81

I'm nervous and i dint even get in on this raffle hno:


----------



## TWEEDY

:0 :0. GOOD luck to all.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Eveming bump :cheesy:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Nightine Bump :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81

Hummm


----------



## CHUKO 204

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SORRY FELLAS GOT TIED UP WILL DO THE DRAWING IN A FEW HRS


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Dec 13 2009, 02:27 AM~15964793-->
> 
> 
> 
> WILL DO THE DRAWING TONORROW MORNING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 06:14 PM~15969131
> *Sorry got tied up be back in a few
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 02:08 PM~15977014
> *SORRY FELLAS GOT TIED UP WILL DO THE DRAWING IN A FEW HRS
> *


Building up for a big fucking finally!


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 12:08 PM~15977014
> *SORRY FELLAS GOT TIED UP WILL DO THE DRAWING IN A FEW HRS
> *


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 2 2009, 09:48 PM~15853177
> *SORRY FELLAS BUT I DONT WORK FOR THE POST OFFICE  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

I have a 1 in 6.25 chance of winning :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 01:38 PM~15978372
> *I have a 1 in 6.25 chance of winning  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Baller.....I only got a 1 in 12.5 chance


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 03:38 PM~15978372
> *I have a 1 in 6.25 chance of winning  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for putting $240 towards my wheels! :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 14 2009, 03:14 PM~15978780
> *Thanks for putting $240 towards my wheels!  :cheesy:
> *


Anytime! :biggrin: 

LOL I’m realistic. I know I got my bread out there and some cat with one spot will win. It’s inevitable! LOL


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 04:19 PM~15978835
> *Anytime!  :biggrin:
> 
> LOL I’m realistic. I know I got my bread out there and some cat with one spot will win. It’s inevitable! LOL
> *


 :yes: ME :x: but seriously good luck to all for an early christmas gift


----------



## TWEEDY

hno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

I got 4 numbers for $35 each :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

FIXIN TO COUNT THE #'S OUT


----------



## baggedout81

TTT for KS/MIZZO


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 09:05 PM~15982161
> *FIXIN TO COUNT THE #'S OUT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 09:08 PM~15982202
> *TTT for KS/MIZZO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15982161
> *FIXIN TO COUNT THE #'S OUT
> *


 :0


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15982161
> *FIXIN TO COUNT THE #'S OUT
> *


 :worship: :worship: hno: hno: hno: :yes:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THIS RAFFLE SHIT USED TO BE FUN WHEN WE WERE DOING 1 A MONTH NOW ITS JUST NOT ANYMORE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IM NOT GONNA COUNT THEM OUT AGAIN SO IF YOUR # IS MISSING LMK ASAP


----------



## G2G_Al

Let it Roll!!!


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 14 2009, 09:49 PM~15982741
> *Let it Roll!!!
> *


X72 cross laced! :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 08:50 PM~15982760
> *X72 cross laced!  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: TRIPLE GOLD S :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 09:06 PM~15982970
> *:uh: TRIPLE GOLD S :biggrin:
> *


So is the cross lace or the gold add ons,or are they included?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 10:06 PM~15982970
> *:uh: TRIPLE GOLD S :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: You know it! :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:10 PM~15982996
> *So is the cross lace or the gold add ons,or are they included?
> *


Something you'll never have to worry about. I'll let you know when I win  :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Good luck everyone


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 10:11 PM~15983009
> *Something you'll never have to worry about. I'll let you know when I win    :biggrin:
> *


You mean AGAIN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 09:11 PM~15983009
> *Something you'll never have to worry about. I'll let you know when I win    :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 10:14 PM~15983040
> *You mean AGAIN
> *


He's family :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 14 2009, 10:13 PM~15983033
> *Good luck everyone
> *


X2


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 10:16 PM~15983052
> *He's family  :biggrin:
> *


KOOLLLLLLLLL

GL fellas :h5:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Good luck everyone


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: THE WAIT IS KILLING ME


----------



## soloco

I died already!


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 14 2009, 08:28 PM~15983186
> *I died already!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 09:44 PM~15982681
> *THIS RAFFLE SHIT USED TO BE FUN WHEN WE WERE DOING 1 A MONTH NOW ITS JUST NOT ANYMORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice set of balls :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 11:37 PM~15983285
> *nice set of balls :biggrin:
> *


u forgot no ****


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 14 2009, 10:38 PM~15983301
> *u forgot no ****
> *


NO ****!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS+Dec 14 2009, 10:37 PM~15983285-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice set of balls :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-osolo59_@Dec 14 2009, 10:38 PM~15983301
> *u forgot no ****
> *


HAHAHAH


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 14 2009, 10:38 PM~15983301
> *u forgot no ****
> *


He didnt forget :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SORRY MY CAMERA DIED


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15983341
> *SORRY MY CAMERA DIED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 08:40 PM~15983341
> *SORRY MY CAMERA DIED
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :guns: :guns: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## baggedout81

Dam JD your keepin em on there toes

TTT 4 some bad ass wheel's


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 10:39 PM~15983329
> *He didnt forget  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15983341
> *SORRY MY CAMERA DIED
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

Please tell me you kidding


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by 96KADDIDEVIL_@Dec 14 2009, 11:45 PM~15983413
> *Please tell me you kidding
> *


this must be your first raffle :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:42 PM~15983372
> *:nono:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 14 2009, 08:46 PM~15983429
> *this must be your first raffle :biggrin:
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 14 2009, 09:46 PM~15983429
> *this must be your first raffle :biggrin:
> *


it's mine
could I gets some beginners luck? :happysad:


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 10:47 PM~15983436
> *lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:48 PM~15983457
> *it's mine
> could I gets some beginners luck? :happysad:
> *


your user name should be LUCKYBASTARD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:49 PM~15983471
> *your user name should be LUCKYBASTARD
> *


I know he won the lowrider bike :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 09:49 PM~15983471
> *your user name should be LUCKYBASTARD
> *


I wish you say that after tha raffle :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:50 PM~15983481
> *I know he won the lowrider bike :cheesy:
> *


My son loves it


----------



## OGJordan

tic toc tic toc :banghead:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:50 PM~15983487
> *I wish you say that after tha raffle :cheesy:
> *


You should only be allowed to win one raffle a year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 09:54 PM~15983561
> *You should only be allowed to win one raffle a year
> *


my son won the bike you see how it said Lil Roy on it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:55 PM~15983578
> *my son won the bike you see how it said Lil Roy on it
> *


then one raffle per family


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:57 PM~15983597
> *then one raffle per family
> *


loop holes


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 08:57 PM~15983597
> *then one raffle per family
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPTHIS

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:58 PM~15983605
> *loop holes
> *


no **** (purple haze)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 09:59 PM~15983613
> *no **** (purple haze)
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:58 PM~15983605
> *loop holes
> *


I covered them up :biggrin: Roy knows I'm just fucking with him good luck to everybody that participated there is only one winner but fuck it.It's worth a try if you got the spare cash


----------



## soloco

LETS DO THIS! :machinegun:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:01 PM~15983635
> *I covered them up :biggrin: Roy knows I'm just fucking with him good luck to everybody that participated there is only one winner but fuck it.It's worth a try if you got the spare cash
> *


X2 good luck peeps


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:59 PM~15983613
> *no **** (purple haze)
> *


LOL you already knowin :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 14 2009, 10:01 PM~15983639
> *LETS DO THIS! :machinegun:
> *


THAT AINT GONNA GET YOU ANY WERE :angry:


----------



## Chevillacs

too late to get in on this? lol


----------



## soloco

:biggrin:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 14 2009, 09:01 PM~15983639
> *LETS DO THIS! :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Blue94cady

Did i winnn!!!!!!!!












Oooo shit i didnot buy a ticket :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15983677
> *too late to get in on this? lol
> *


Nah paypal me $200 right now and I'll give you my 4 guaranteed winner spots


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:06 PM~15983706
> *Nah paypal me $200 right now and I'll give you my 4 guaranteed winner spots
> *


Youz crazy husttlin :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 10:08 PM~15983729
> *Youz crazy husttlin :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 11:08 PM~15983729
> *Youz crazy husttlin :biggrin:
> *


if he took the 200 and the guy won he'd be crazy crying


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

last chance to purchase the winning numbers....only $60 each :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 11:09 PM~15983752
> *if he took the 200 and the guy won he'd be crazy crying
> *


true that tho


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:10 PM~15983758
> *last chance to purchase the winning numbers....only $60 each :dunno:
> *


 :0 I'd almost consider buyin some from you last minute LOL.. Might be the best $60 I ever spent :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 14 2009, 10:11 PM~15983778
> *:0 I'd almost consider buyin some from you last minute LOL.. Might be the best $60 I ever spent  :biggrin:
> *


LOL
i'm tellin ya they are winners


----------



## TWEEDY

O shit. I tuned in just in time


----------



## baggedout81

THEY OUTA CALL THIS THE KANZENITH RAFFLE bawwww


----------



## soloco

:worship: I got the winning number!


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 15 2009, 12:05 AM~15983677
> *too late to get in on this? lol
> *


ya had 10months to buy but yes ya too late :biggrin: thank god this is gonna end SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 11:16 PM~15983838
> *THEY OUTA CALL THIS THE KANZENITH RAFFLE bawwww
> *


Lol


----------



## TWEEDY

the tensions rising...


----------



## soloco

:wave: GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:06 PM~15983706
> *Nah paypal me $200 right now and I'll give you my 4 guaranteed winner spots
> *


when i offered my ticket for 200 some dumby told me the same shit and i won glad he didnt buy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

So is this not going to be tonight?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SORRY WE HAVE A WINNER BUT WERE LOADING THE VIDEO AND ITS GOING SLOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 11:03 PM~15984449
> *SORRY WE HAVE A WINNER BUT WERE LOADING THE VIDEO AND ITS GOING SLOW
> *


 :x:


----------



## Blue94cady

Kooo good luck to all!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

name the winner atleast


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 11:08 PM~15984503
> *name the winner atleast
> *


 :rant:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 11:08 PM~15984503
> *name the winner atleast
> *


nope sorry


----------



## Sin Sixty

:dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THIS SHITS GOING SLOW 

WHATCHA WANT ME TO DO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 12:27 AM~15984685
> *nope sorry
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 11:38 PM~15984798
> *THIS SHITS GOING SLOW
> 
> WHATCHA WANT ME TO DO
> *


How many percent is downloaded and how long did that take? :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SAYS 1HR 


I RESTARTED IT 3 TIMES


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 01:38 AM~15984798
> *THIS SHITS GOING SLOW
> 
> WHATCHA WANT ME TO DO
> *


i hear ya  dowloaded something the other day to youtube and shit took forever for a 2min vid :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YOU TUBE AND PHOTOBUCKET GOING REALLLY SLOW


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 01:42 AM~15984831
> *YOU TUBE AND PHOTOBUCKET  GOING REALLLY SLOW
> *


sonofabitch i wont be able to sleep until i know who won :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ITS UP TO YALL LMK WHAT YOU WANT ME TO DO


----------



## Jose 420

its cool homie i can wait for the official video :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IT FUCKIN CRASHED AGAIN


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

I can wait too :wow:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

MY KIDS SPENT ALL THAT TIME FIXIN THE NUMBERS 
THEN MY BATTERY
NOW THIS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 11:49 PM~15984895
> *MY KIDS SPENT ALL THAT TIME FIXIN THE NUMBERS
> THEN MY BATTERY
> NOW THIS
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 12:49 AM~15984895
> *MY KIDS SPENT ALL THAT TIME FIXIN THE NUMBERS
> THEN MY BATTERY
> NOW THIS
> *


it's not like your doing it live so I think you have proved your honesty with past raffles


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SO THE WINNER IS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 11:53 PM~15984949
> *SO THE WINNER IS
> *


 :x:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

some people have yobs and have to wake up in the am :yessad: 

















not me but some people :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

100


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 12:56 AM~15984981
> *100
> *


what does that mean?


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 01:56 AM~15984981
> *71
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2009, 11:57 PM~15984989
> *what does that mean?
> *


OHH SORRY THE WINNER WAS NUMBER 100


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 14 2009, 11:58 PM~15985003
> *OHH SORRY THE WINNER WAS NUMBER 100
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Dec 14 2009, 11:57 PM~15984991
> *NOT ME  ILL BUY 25 ITCKETS ON RAFFLE 21 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Congrats number 100


----------



## TWEEDY

GOODnight everyone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 12:58 AM~15985003
> *OHH SORRY THE WINNER WAS NUMBER 100
> *


so is that ezup62??Congradulations to him


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

CONGRATS TO THE WINNER


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

That was exciting


----------



## TWEEDY

Congrats EZ


----------



## Jose 420

congrats to the winner


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

OKAY CAN WE FINISH 21 OFF


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Good luck on 21 everyone that enters


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HOW ABOUT WE MAKE 21 THE LAST RAFFLE AND EVERYONE JUST BUYS 1 NUMBER ATLEAST


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 01:14 AM~15985171
> *HOW ABOUT WE MAKE 21 THE LAST RAFFLE AND EVERYONE JUST BUYS 1 NUMBER ATLEAST
> *


how come too much trouble and they take to long to fill up spaces?


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 02:14 AM~15985171
> *HOW ABOUT WE MAKE 21 THE LAST RAFFLE AND EVERYONE JUST BUYS 1 NUMBER ATLEAST
> *


im definetly gonna grab some more in 21 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2009, 12:31 AM~15985315
> *how come too much trouble and they take to long to fill up spaces?
> *


THEY DIDNT USE TO THE 1ST ONES FINISHED IN LESS THAN A DAY


----------



## KC_Caddy

Congrats to the winner. I hope 21 isn't the last one because I just started doing these. Probably ppl. aren't buying them as fast because of the economy. That'll turn around soon enough.


----------



## Purple Haze

Congrats to the winner!!! Now lets quit bullshittin and get 21 goin! I dont want to lose these raffles!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 11:58 AM~15988511
> *:biggrin:
> *













































































DAMN I WON!!! AWESOME!!! 
IT WAS MEANT TO BE AT THE 1:00 MARK SHE PICKED UP #100 :0 :0 :0 

THANK YOU JEBUS!!!

AND YOU TOO JD!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Dec 15 2009, 12:55 PM~15989011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN I WON!!! AWESOME!!!
> IT WAS MEANT TO BE  AT THE 1:00 MARK SHE PICKED UP #100  :0  :0  :0
> 
> THANK YOU JEBUS!!!
> 
> AND YOU TOO JD!
> *


CONGRATS HIT ME WHEN YOU GOT TIME


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Dec 15 2009, 01:55 PM~15989011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN I WON!!! AWESOME!!!
> IT WAS MEANT TO BE  AT THE 1:00 MARK SHE PICKED UP #100  :0  :0  :0
> 
> THANK YOU JEBUS!!!
> 
> AND YOU TOO JD!
> *


congrats man. post them up when you get them


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 15 2009, 01:13 PM~15989211
> *CONGRATS HIT ME WHEN YOU GOT TIME
> *


WILL DO ::THIMBSUP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## EZUP62

:thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62

TTMFT I CANT WAIT TO GET THESE WHEELS IN... ANY UPDATE JD? I GOTTA TAKE THE PIC TO GET INTO THE WINNERS RAFFLE :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62

:wave:


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 21 2010, 09:20 PM~17266020
> *IE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i get them to look like this please jd if you havent started already. these looke badd you do make the best :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

Damn... its been since Dec 09 and you still havent got the wheels you won??? :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

EZUP62... when is the last time you got an update from JD on your wheels that you won... either on here, PM, or by phone? Thx.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

ACTUALLY HE HASENT DECIDED WHAT HE WANTED YET CAUSE IF YOU LOOK INTO IT HIS CARS NOT DONE YET


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 5 2010, 12:23 PM~16805522
> *TTMFT I CANT WAIT TO GET THESE WHEELS IN... ANY UPDATE JD? I GOTTA TAKE THE PIC TO GET INTO THE WINNERS RAFFLE :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## LayItLow

I don't have time to read through the entire topic but if this hasn't been made good on by now than the moderators have full permission to hand out bans as appropriate and I can add to it with an IP ban.

I don't know all the details but I see a date of 2009 so it's probably beyond any reasonable time frame for delivery to have been made.


----------



## Stomper714

:wow: hno:


----------



## mrcadillac

:drama:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 3 2010, 05:07 AM~18476722
> *I don't have time to read through the entire topic but if this hasn't been made good on by now than the moderators have full permission to hand out bans as appropriate and I can add to it with an IP ban.
> 
> I don't know all the details but I see a date of 2009 so it's probably beyond any reasonable time frame for delivery to have been made.
> *


wow wow captain


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Sep 3 2010, 05:07 AM~18476722
> *I don't have time to read through the entire topic but if this hasn't been made good on by now than the moderators have full permission to hand out bans as appropriate and I can add to it with an IP ban.
> 
> I don't know all the details but I see a date of 2009 so it's probably beyond any reasonable time frame for delivery to have been made.
> *


its only 2 years :uh: :happysad:


----------



## fool2

what a shame


----------



## 81.7.TX.

IP ban is definately in order!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PROUD MEMBER OF THE ZENITH WINNERS CLUB RAFFLE #17 - TUESDAY DEC. 14 11:56 PM 

NOW COUNTING HOW LONG IT TOOK TO DECIDE ON WHAT WHEELS HE WANTS


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

i work for a big o tires n west oakland we orderer some wheels from u guys months ago for a club member of mine........can i get some info on where the wheels r..... u guys been paid??????


----------

